# Hmmmmm.. nervous about doing this...



## Lyrah

Told myself I wouldn't do this cos I didn't want to jinx but I'm going to anyway. *nervous*

14dpo and here are my symptoms..

Sooo tired.
Achy legs.
Achy lower back.
Heartburn on and off.
Sore, achy feet. (don't know if that's a sign but il put it anyway lol)
Sore breasts on and off.
Thinking about coffee makes me feel really sick.
Dry mouth and very thirsty.
Feel very hungry not long after eating a meal.
Peeing more often.
Weird, dull, achy feelings in lower abdomen.
A sort of stitch on my left side near ovary yesterday.
Darkening areola (so my OH says anyway)
Sore throat and glands up for just one day last week.
Feeling sick on and off.

I'm 2 days late too.

What do you ladies think?

I so hope I haven't jinxed it and that it isn't going to end up in disappointment now! :hissy:

xx


----------



## helen0381

:test::test::test::test:

:hug:


----------



## lesleyann

go on test today i did and got a bfp! fingers crossed hunni


----------



## helen0381

lesleyann said:


> go on test today i did and got a bfp! fingers crossed hunni

Congratulations hun!!! Did you have any symptoms?? Sorry to gatecrash the thread! 

xx


----------



## Laura0786

Sounds good! Test!!


:test: :test: :test:


----------



## Essence

Haha, you ladies are awesome, I agree with the above: Test!!! :D


----------



## mummymadness

Why havent you tested Lyrah . I know your dying to hunny lol . xx .


----------



## baileysmom85

what are you waiting on!!! take a test!!! Good luck to you!


----------



## celine

Lyrah you are clearly outvoted...test!


----------



## csmummu

OOOH 2 days late how have you not tested!!! Good luck it all sounds very good!


----------



## ClaireLR

Another one voting for you to.........................

:test::test::test::test::test::test:

And I know what you mean about jinxing yourself with naming your symptoms, every thing I think is a symptom I talk myself out of and wont get my hopes up!!

Let us know how you get on I'm so excited!!


----------



## Chris77

Sounds very good hun! :test: :test: :test: :test:


----------



## jonnanne3

:test: :test: :test: :test:


----------



## browneyedshorty81

oOOOOoooo i hope u get ur bfp!


----------



## Zoey1

You must :test::test:!! Your symptoms sound sooo positive! Good luck sweetie and let us know if you get your :bfp:


----------



## amber20

Have you tested yet????


----------



## Gabrielle

:hugs:TEST hun...you must!!!! What are you waiting for!!!!!!!
Good luck sweetie...it sounds very promising
:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
:dust: to you hun!!!


----------



## Lyrah

LOL.

Thanks ladies :D

What would I do without you all? :friends::kiss:

I need pushing to do this so it's just as well you're all pressuring me to test :rofl:

I'll just wait a few more days..

How I'm managing to do this I'll never know!!

The willpower!! :D

xx


----------



## Hansie

OMG please test the suspence is driving me mad lol good luck when you do test! I really hope its your :bfp:turn this month xxxx


----------



## NickyT75

OMG! Lyrah! you can't do this to us hun!!! :test::test::test:
:dust: I can't believe you haven't tested when you are late :hugs:

I have everything crossed for you hunni xx


----------



## soccer6

Lyrah said:


> LOL.
> 
> Thanks ladies :D
> 
> What would I do without you all? :friends::kiss:
> 
> I need pushing to do this so it's just as well you're all pressuring me to test :rofl:
> 
> I'll just wait a few more days..
> 
> How I'm managing to do this I'll never know!!
> 
> The willpower!! :D
> 
> xx




Good Luck Lyrah, your symptoms all sound very positive - you've got amazing will power....I wish I had lol x 

:hug:


----------



## wishingonastar

hey lyrah
do a test!! and fingers tightly crossed for you :happydance:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Lyrah.. you have to tell us your secret.. how on earth do you manage to wait this long without testing! I have to persuade myself not to test before I've even ovulated lmao!!
Good luck hun, does all sound really positive! xx


----------



## kaygeebee

Lol I have even tested AFTER AF - 'just in case' :lol:

Good luck hon - I don't know where you get your willpower, but hoping this is your :bfp:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

kaygeebee said:


> Lol I have even tested AFTER AF - 'just in case' :lol:
> 
> Good luck hon - I don't know where you get your willpower, but hoping this is your :bfp:

:rofl: that sounds like the kind of thing I would do!!

Have you tested yet Lyrah!!?


----------



## dantemyfire3

I am now nine days late. Took a test when I was 7 days late and it was a no go. For the past 2 weeks I have been real light headed. Mild cramps that come and go daily. Not to get to personal but now it hurts to have sex. What do you all think?? I think I am driving myself crazy!:hissy:


----------



## daniella00

oh my.. test now!!

Before i knew i was pregnant i couldnt stand the smell of the powered milk i was feeding my beagle puppies, when i had loved the smell of it the week before!

My breasts were also MASSIVE and hurting!!

DO IT DO IT!!!:hug:

good luck

:wohoo:


----------



## mummymadness

If your allready late take the test lyrah , And yoru sooo out numbered hun lol .
If it happens to be negative then think oh well maybe a little early and re test in a few days , You never know the bfp might show :) . xx .


----------



## xxxjacxxx

OMG 2 days late AND all those symptoms....the sore throat/glands happened to me too and alot of your other 'symptoms' and I got my :bfp: at 9 dpo!

TEST lady, TEST!!!!!!!
puuuuurrrrrleeeeeeesseeeeee, you cant do this to us!!:rofl:


----------



## sam76

test test


----------



## destiny27

:shock: :test::test::test::test::test:


----------



## Lyrah

:rofl::rofl:

I'm scared!!!!

xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

pleeeeeeeeeeeease test u cant do this to us and u need to know yourself :D give us some hope!!!! You have a lot going for you and like the other ladies say if it is a :bfn: then u can test again in a few days but being late hun is always a gd sign on its own let alone with everything else.........you could very well be in for a very pleasant suprise - no need to be scared you have all of us holding your hand :hug: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rumpskin

Please test Lyrah, you will feel so much better - I promise x


----------



## Lyrah

Awww thanks ladies.

I don't know what I'd do without you all, seriously. :hug::hugs:

I'm wondering if I should just wait it out a couple more days and then test..?

I don't know how I'm managing to do this at all :shock: lol!

xx


----------



## destiny27

how can you wait :shock: :lol:


----------



## Lyrah

:rofl: No idea!!!

It's crazy how I can just sit here and wait it out hahaha.

The suspense is killing me but I'm terrified of having my hopes shattered after my fantastic pg signs!

I haven't even obsessed this month, been completely chilled out about it!!

xx


----------



## destiny27

i would have tested 15 times by now :rofl:


----------



## Lulu

Lyrah said:


> The suspense is killing me but I'm terrified of having my hopes shattered after my fantastic pg signs!
> 
> I haven't even obsessed this month, been completely chilled out about it!!
> 
> xx

I completely understand how you feel hun. But honestly I tested on a whim on Monday, 12dpo and 2 days before AF was due it was :bfp: My first ever!!!

Since then I've had at least half the symptoms you have mentioned in your first post. I've been kinda in denial since Monday, too scared to believe its really happening but I'm slowly getting my head around it (and the fact that I've done 4 hpt that have all been positive :rofl:) Still going to do a cd digi at the weekend cos I want to see it in writing before I really, really believe it :dohh:

Go on, :test: 

:hug:


----------



## Rumpskin

Pleasey weasey Lyrah xxxx:happydance:


----------



## helen0381

OMG!!! I really thought by the time I got home from work tonight you would be celebrating a :bfp:!!! Cant believe you have managed to stop yourself testing...im eager to test but you have all the symptoms hun!!!

PLEASE TEST SOON....WE ARE GOING MAD!!!!


xxx


----------



## amber20

still waiting for your result.............


----------



## Lyrah

Yeah and I think I may have a bit of morning sickness starting up.. felt extremely sick 5mins ago and nearly threw up! :happydance:

I'm shaking so badly where I'm half nervous and half excited lol.

xx


----------



## helen0381

Please :test::test::test:

You have such great will power!!

Good luck honey!!

xxx


----------



## Jai_Jai

:test::test::test::test::test::blue::pink::dust::test::test::test::test::wohoo: :hug:


----------



## celine

sounds good lyrah!


----------



## huggybear

oooohh Lyrah, test test test!!! wishing you all the best for your :bfp:!!!!

x






https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev138pr___.png


----------



## destiny27

you not tested yet??? lol


----------



## Chris77

OMG! You're killing me! :test: :test: :test: :test:


----------



## srm0421

I know I do not know you but I understand your nervousness and waiting to test. I wait because if I take the test and it says no then my hope is lost but if I have symptoms (though I try to talk myself out of some of them, and some I feel I made up LOL.) then I still can pretend I might be. I wish you luck and hope for a :bfp: for you. 
Sara


----------



## LeaArr

This is torture!! What are you doing to us?? If you love us :test: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Serioulsy, I'm going to hound you until you :test: Get testing woman!!


----------



## tillymum

I just read this whole post .... got to the end and you still haven't tested!!!!

Ohhhh i'm so excited for you go and test now!!

Symptoms sound so so postive, come on :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## Jai_Jai

Right I am off to my Tap class now..........I will be back in an hr and a half and I will be expecting to see a test rersult and praying for :bfp: :hug:


----------



## destiny27

maybe she went and tested and it was a :bfp: and shes running around screaming??? :happydance::happydance::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

omg, ant believe you still havn't tested.. i really dont know how you do it! lmao.... i'm more excited waiting for you to test than i was waiting for my own test lmao!

test woman, TEST!!!!!!


----------



## Lyrah

:rofl::rofl:

Baaaahhh lol. You ladies are making me giggle. I'm torturing myself! I need to buy some tests aswell!!!

OH just said to me 'But you've been bleeding/spotting for 2weeks now.. you can't be pregnant' :cry:

xx


----------



## wishingonastar

what does he know...he's a man! lol x


----------



## destiny27

just slap him lol


----------



## helen0381

destiny27 said:


> just slap him lol

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Lyrah

:rofl::rofl:

I know he doesn't know anything to do with it cos he's a man but it still makes me feel let down and sad about it incase he's right :( 

Why do men have to put a downer on things? Grrr :hissy:

xx


----------



## NickyT75

:hug: if you have only been spotting its probably your bean burrowing in & getting comfy inside your tummy babe :hugs: xx


----------



## sandrass

please please please please please TEST!!!!


----------



## NickyT75

He he he! Lyrah have you seen how many of us are literally hanging on your every word hun??!!!

Do the kind thing... put us out of our misery pleeeese!! lol xx


----------



## Chris77

Lyrah said:


> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Baaaahhh lol. You ladies are making me giggle. I'm torturing myself! I need to buy some tests aswell!!!
> 
> OH just said to me 'But you've been bleeding/spotting for 2weeks now.. you can't be pregnant' :cry:
> 
> xx

Just slap him upside the head - he's a man what does he know? Besides there are alot of women who bleed and are still preggers. Just go and :test: this way you'll know for sure and you can stop torturing yourself (and us) :rofl:


----------



## Alexis

just read this WHOLE thread. lets go!:dust::dust::dust::dust::test::test::test::test::test::test: hope you get a :bfp: :D

with love from wisconsin!


----------



## Lyrah

NickyT75 said:


> :hug: if you have only been spotting its probably your bean burrowing in & getting comfy inside your tummy babe :hugs: xx

Thing is, it started the day after I ovulated and for 2 weeks it has been light-medium varying and ranging from red-brown. It's most odd. The hospital gave me tablets to stop the bleeding but I didn't want to take them just yet incase it stopped af from coming.. but she hasn't come of her own accord anyway:rofl: *please don't turn up!*

Could this still be little bean burrowing do you reckon?

I haven't heard of anyone bleeding for this long and it meaning they're pregnant so I feel a little down about it.

:hugs:

xx


----------



## NickyT75

Depending on how heavy your bleeding has been yeah

You can spot during ovulation because sometimes the follicle can rupture as the egg is being released... then implantation can cause slight bleeding followed by the cells burrowing further into your endometrium so theoretically it could happen.

I know you are scared of getting a negative result babe but if you are not pregnant surely it is better to know... then you could go and see you doctor to find out why you have been spotting - coz if you leave this unchecked it could hamper your chances of TTC IYSWIM? :hugs:

I have everything crossed for you (as does about 100 other ladies on here) xx


----------



## Lyrah

Thankies :)

I am going to try make an appointment with the dr next week anyway whether I'm pregnant or not cos I want to know what it was all about. A&E weren't very helpful to me so am hoping I can get some kind of result out of the dr, it's more personal and I will get taken notice of. (With a bit of luck haha)

But I am starting to really think I am pregnant now. I don't want to get my hopes up of course but seriously I have never been this tired before and I haven't done anything different.. I had a good sleep and have been at work today but since the minute I've got in, I have no energy whatsoever.. it's crazy.

If I'm pregnant, I'm gonna cry so hard with happiness. 

Please let it be a :bfp:!

I will test soon girls I promise.

You ladies are soo soo wonderful, really you all are!! :hugs::hugs:

xx


----------



## stargazer

I really hope you get your :bfp: soon hun! I don't understand how you've got the will power to hold out..!! I've got everything crossed for you x


----------



## Lyrah

stargazer said:


> I really hope you get your :bfp: soon hun! I don't understand how you've got the will power to hold out..!! I've got everything crossed for you x

Neither do I :rofl:

Thanks hun :)

xxx


----------



## mummymadness

So testing soon when is that lol ...
if you dot test you will never know lol , Just do it hun .. Men know nothing bahhh lol . x .


----------



## Stardancer

Well done Lyrah on not testing!! But please test tomorrow, or I might hunt you down myself LOL!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jai_Jai

well i am back from tap.............and no result :( i have caved in and done one myself now with all this talk hahaha but too scared to look at the result i know its a :bfn: i am sure of it i can feel it in my waters i feel like :cry: now


----------



## mummymadness

You have to look Jai hun lol , what if a bfp is sitting there all alone lol . Good luck . x .


----------



## Jai_Jai

it was a :bfn: :( :af: due tomo tho so there might still be a :bfp: but i used frer so shud have showed up by now eh? oh well next month!!!


----------



## mummymadness

Good luck for next month hun :) . xx .


----------



## Lyrah

Awww Jai!!

Test in a few days hun!

Good lucccck :D

xx


----------



## Lyrah

I'm so upset.

OH is popping to Asda in a while to pick up a few things.. I asked him to see if he can get a preg test and his reaction was this:

OH: 'You're not pregnant.. you had a test done at the hospital!'
Me: 'You do know those ones aren't very sensitive and it was too early anyway?
OH: 'It wasn't too early at all! You think the pregnancy tests on the gyneacology ward aren't sensitive?!'
Me: 'No, they are sensitive, just not as sensitive as other tests..'
OH: 'You're not pregnant.'

That's really hurt me, maybe it's just the hormones but I personally found that very upsetting. :cry:


----------



## Jai_Jai

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr MEN!!! dont worry.............:hug: let us know wat the result is!!!!! xxxxx good luck


----------



## destiny27

as i said before slap him :hugs::hugs::hugs:
since when does he have xray vision to see if your preg or not?:rofl:


----------



## Lyrah

I know, it really winds me up!!

I feel like saying to him..

'Do you know how I feel inside?!! I have lower backache that is absolutely killing me, my legs are aching, I'm hot, I keep having heartburn radiating throughout my body, my breasts hurt, I have a headache, I'm completely exhausted, I feel sick and all you can say is YOU'RE NOT PREGNANT!'

Argggghhhhhhh :hissy::hissy:

MEN!!!!:hissy:

Don't think he will buy me a pregnancy test, he thinks I'm being silly just because I said the hospital test was a false result :cry:

I refuse to believe I'm not pregnant!


----------



## mummymadness

He cannot make you wait a whole month , Then to be late and say ohhh now you can havea test lol .
Men just dont get it , Tell him if you are you need viatmins etc so you just must test lol , Or failing that nick his wallet when hes alseep lol . You must test this weekend . Take away the spotting you had Af if officialy late :) . xx .


----------



## Lyrah

Thanks hun.

Yup, a whole 3days late now. :shock:

I'm scared I'm just in denial about it.. I've never been this terrified of getting a :bfn: ever. It's stopping me from wanting to test because I'm generally really frightened of my hopes being shattered.

I will talk more to him about it in a min about the preg test. He doesn't know I'm late ;) I don't want to tell him that just yet incase I get his hopes up too much too lol.

xx


----------



## daniella00

wishingonastar said:


> what does he know...he's a man! lol x

Ignore him!!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## wrenny

Now that is patience! Something that I don't have..... Good luck for when you do poas, I hope it's a bfp for you and your hubby!


----------



## celine

Just checking for new babe :)


----------



## Lyrah

:hissy: I can't get a test for another week when I get paid.

The money we have at the moment we need to hang on to incase we run out of elec or gas this week :(

I haaate the week leading up to payday!:cry:

I just said to OH 'When do you think I'm due for my period?'
He said 'Umm, I'm not sure.. when?'
I said '4 days ago..'
He was like 'Oh!!!...'

But he's very worried about me, he said to me he's scared incase it's a BFN cos he doesn't want me hurting, bless him.


----------



## celine

Aww I think he is just looking out for you hun. I know it seems mean when he says its prob bfn but I really think he is trying to keep it low key and not see you get all sad.


----------



## Lyrah

Yeah I reckon you're right. I think he's trying to keep it to himself too because doesn't want to get his hopes up too much.. I know he wants this just as badly as I do so it will upset him aswell, even though he won't show it.

I just wish I could test now, the suspense is killing me!!!

I'm torturing both myself and you ladies haha

xx


----------



## kaygeebee

Good luck when you get to test hun. xx


----------



## Rumpskin

Have you not tested yet - OMG, how much longer are we going to have to wait Lyrah!

xxx


----------



## tmr1234

have u not got a famly plaing place near u that will do a preg test for nothing?


----------



## Lyrah

Lol I know!!

I want to test now!! :hissy:

I'm not sure about a family planning clinic, I could do. But I think I might make appointment with dr and say I'm late etc.

Reckon I'm pregnant?


----------



## Jai_Jai

sounds like a gd plan - u cant go another week without knowing you will go mad - or at least i know i would goodluck :kiss:


----------



## Lyrah

4 days late now ladies..


----------



## JayleighAnn

Mehhhhhh broken laptop for 2days and look what I find??

I demand a test! NOW 

I will get the train to Cov and escort you to your local FPC!


----------



## Lyrah

:rofl:

I'm gonna end up with a bunch of BnB ladies knocking on my door aren't I?:rofl:

xx


----------



## Stardancer

Yes.


----------



## JayleighAnn

I will indeed be jumping on the train, Leicester to Cov is about an hour-ish.

I'ma coming!


----------



## Lyrah

:rofl:


----------



## sandrass

Hey Lyrah,
I totally understand the "no money" thing since I have been in the same situation myself, but do you think you could even pick up a dollar store test?? They are only $1!
If not I hope u find out soon!!! :D


----------



## Lyrah

Yes I could do actually. I completely forgot about that! Thanks hun :)

xx


----------



## sandrass

No problem. You going to go buy a test now? ;)


----------



## Lyrah

It's 2.37am here (goodness knows why I'm still up!)

But I will see if OH can pick me one up tommorow (or later today should I say!) as he's popping out to town :D

xx


----------



## sarah1989

Test!!!


----------



## sandrass

Yay! I cant wait! I will be checking this thread again later then!

Good luck!!! I am keeping my fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## Lyrah

Should I do it as soon as I have it? Or wait until the morning to do it?

What would be most accurate seeing as I'm 4days late?

xx


----------



## Alexis

you should do it right now! lol :hugs:


----------



## sandrass

Well, if you can afford 2 then do one when you get it and one in the AM. If you can only afford one, then just do it in the morning I guess I can wait *sigh* LOL


----------



## susan_1981

You should do your test asap. All your symptoms sound like your pregnant. When my sister was pregnant, she said that she had this stretched feeling in her stomach quite early on and she couldn't stop peeing and she had morning sickness. She was never sick but just felt like she was going to be, and my mum had that as well when she was pregnant with us lot. I think you are. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you, although I don't think I need to as I think you are pregnant. Good luck xxx


----------



## Lyrah

You ladies are gonna be mad at me :(

OH decided he isn't going to town today (gah!) and I said to him I really need this test and he wants me to wait a little longer :(

I would go myself but I really don't want to do an hour and a half walk into town (can't get the bus atm cos don't want to spend money on it when we're so tight) when my legs are so achy and I'm too tired.

I will however, keep trying to persuade OH to go and get one for me.

This is driving me nuts, I really thought I was going to be able to test today or tommorow.

I'm sorry ladies :( I'm just as annoyed as all of you are :hissy:

I feel in my heart that I am pregnant. It's weird because this morning I woke up with my hands on my tummy, as if I was protecting it. But that may have been a conscience thing.

xx


----------



## HatterasSarah

Lyrah!!!! THIS is why you are too nervous to test? because you have symptoms?!??!?! Thats crazy girlfriend! I understand not wanting to jinx yourself, but you are 3 days late, and you have a plethera of symptoms...I'd say your totally preggo. GOOD LUCK GIRL!


----------



## Lyrah

Aww thanks hun :)

I sooo hope so!!!


xx


----------



## wishingonastar

didn't someone on here say you get a positive opk past ovulation if pregnant? if so could you use that in the interim between now and getting your hands on a hpt?
x


----------



## Lyrah

That's a good idea.

Do I still do it in the afternoon like a normal opk?

xx


----------



## mummymadness

See what your opk shows hun , They have been known to bring up positives when pregnant .
But I would suggest some time very soon , You aort testing out ... Even if its a test from teh pound shop ... You will need to know soon . So you can start taking folic acid etc get yourself to a midwife etc. so hopefully you can test real soon hun . xxxxxxx .


----------



## wishingonastar

not sure i'm afraid lyrah as i haven't used an opk yet...maybe it'll tell you something in the instructions if you got any?? yeah mummymadness is right...you gotta know asap cos you have to take folic acid as its needed within first four weeks of pregnancy when spinal fluid is formed...


----------



## wishingonastar

in case you do decide to give it a go with opk, just be warned its not necessarily the surest method so whatever the result be wary until you've backed it up with a hpt x x


----------



## Lyrah

Thanks :)

I'll give it a go in about an hour. 

So if it is positive this late on in my cycle, does that mean I'm pregnant?

Of course, I will still take a hpt even if it is a positive.. but I was just wondering if thats what it would mean.

xx


----------



## Snowball

I got a positive OPK when I was pregnant:)

I can't believe you haven't tested yet. I am in awe of your patience :D If I was 3 days late I'd be tearing down to the shop like a mad woman, waving my arms in the air chanting 'Clearblue, Clearblue!'. I'd be locked up by the end of the day:rofl:


----------



## Lyrah

:rofl::rofl:

I don't honestly know how I'm managing it! Everyone is like 'What's your secret, what's your secret?!' And I really don't know haha!

Can't believe my willpower!!

I'm 5 days late today too. :shock:
xx


----------



## Snowball

Lyrah said:


> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> I don't honestly know how I'm managing it! Everyone is like 'What's your secret, what's your secret?!' And I really don't know haha!
> 
> Can't believe my willpower!!
> 
> I'm 5 days late today too. :shock:
> xx

Blikey.... you're so up the duff! :D It's a shame you don't live nearby, I've got 20 hpt's in my bathroom:blush::rofl:


----------



## Lyrah

Snowball said:


> Lyrah said:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> I don't honestly know how I'm managing it! Everyone is like 'What's your secret, what's your secret?!' And I really don't know haha!
> 
> Can't believe my willpower!!
> 
> I'm 5 days late today too. :shock:
> xx
> 
> Blikey.... you're so up the duff! :D It's a shame you don't live nearby, I've got 20 hpt's in my bathroom:blush::rofl:Click to expand...

I really hope I am!!

20 hpts?! Wow!! Lucky!! :D


----------



## Lyrah

omg omg omg !!

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Faint line on OPK!!

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## ClaireLR

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay thats fab FAB FAB news!!

Now will OH fetch you a pg test???


----------



## Lyrah

A faint line still means a possible pregnancy doesn't it?

Cos usually a faint line on an OPK is negative.. but it's the fact that there is an actual line there in this circumstance, right?

Ommmgggggggggg !


----------



## mummymadness

Nowwwwwwwww look woman :) :) , That is a good sign . Not a deffinate sign but bloody strong enough of a sign to go get a hpt .
Pleaseeeee now ask OH if tommorrow you can go to tesco or asdas and get a hpt , Try get one wich picks up the earliest hgv levels as it will show you more clearer . xxxxx .


----------



## Lyrah

Ok :D

Ommggg, I might actually be pregnant!!!!

Omgomgomg!!! :wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## amber20

You are keeping all of us on the edge of our seats!


----------



## Lyrah

:rofl:

I know, I can barely sit still myself!

I want to scream from the top of my voice haha.

xx


----------



## browneyedshorty81

hunny i hope ur pregnant, but remember that i thought i was pg too cuz i was 5 days late and the opk was postive... it has to be dark as ovulation on opk to be positive i dont want to bring u down i just want to make sure u know.. u were there for me when i was crying the day AF came i dont want that to happen to u cuz i adore u... im off to work but i just want to make sure u check with a real pregnancy test k xoxoxo


----------



## wishingonastar

here's hoping lyrah :)


----------



## Lyrah

Ok you ladies will be pleased to know I have just ordered 5 tests from ebay :)

I said to OH that I musn't leave it for much longer because I will need to go to drs asap if I am.

So they should be here Tuesday I should think.

Very nervous and scared now.

xx


----------



## wishingonastar

well done on biting the bullet chick x


----------



## tansey

Good luck!


----------



## JayleighAnn

Wicked!! Gotta let us all know on tuesday then!


----------



## Lyrah

Yep will be keeping you all updated.:hugs::hugs:

Right now though, I feel very frustrated.

I am sooo pissed off with this waiting around.. I'm getting myself very anxious and can't get it off my mind. I want to poas now and I'm getting all upset about it because I'm so desperate to know the answer. 

I want to know if I am and if not then I want to know asap so I can start again for a new cycle.

My emotions are everywhere, I am sooo angry and annoyed. Every little thing is making me flip out. I am snappy and short and I hate it. I've only gone like this in the last hour.

I could cry so much :cry:

The thing is, I *FEEL* soo pregnant. 

But OH has said to me 'You haven't come on your period because you've been bleeding/spotting for 2 weeks.. you haven't got any blood left to bleed out for your period..'

What if he's right?:cry:

I am soooo stressed out right now.

I'm fed up.. my lower back is killing, I'm all achy and sore in my lower tummy, I'm tired and I'm hungry.

Sorry about the rant girls, I don't know what's come over me :(

xx


----------



## kaygeebee

Best of luck Lyrah. xx


----------



## TashaAndBump

Oh hun I hope it's good news for you on Tuesday...

Wouldn't it be better to put your mind at ease and find out one way or another asap? Sorry if you already mentioned this, I haven't read this whole thread... Why don't you pop out to Tesco tomorrow morning (or another store that opens on Sundays) and buy one then? If you can't get out first thing, save your fmu in a jar until you get home (then dip the test in it)?

Keeping my fingers crossed for a :bfp: for you x:hugs:x

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Lyrah

Thanks hun :hugs:

I'd love to do that but the only problem is that I don't get paid until next week.. so for the time being, the money we have left, we have to save for an emergency incase we run out of elec/gas :(

It's really annoying.. if I could, I'd go out and get a test now :(

It's horrid having to wait lol, I just hope it's worth it! So terrified of seeing a :bfn:!!


xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Oh Lyrah, I have tons of hpt's, I wish I could cyber-mail one to ya! :rofl:


----------



## Lyrah

:rofl:

Aww thanks Chris :D


xx


----------



## TashaAndBump

:hugs: That must be awful! There's a shop on ebay (https://stores.ebay.co.uk/Fertility-Plan) that often sells preggo tests in bundles (like 50 for a fiver or something) - stock up now and then you'll never have to go through this again! lol

Hubby tells me off for buying HPTs all the time - says I might be addicted :blush: pfft what does he know?? LOL 

Good luck for Tues x


----------



## Lyrah

TashaAndBump said:


> :hugs: That must be awful! There's a shop on ebay (https://stores.ebay.co.uk/Fertility-Plan) that often sells preggo tests in bundles (like 50 for a fiver or something) - stock up now and then you'll never have to go through this again! lol
> 
> Hubby tells me off for buying HPTs all the time - says I might be addicted :blush: pfft what does he know?? LOL
> 
> Good luck for Tues x

LOL.. men just don't get it do they :D

Thanks hun! I will definately check that out and stock up when I get paid :D

Thanks for the luck lovely :)

Sooo nervous:blush:

xx


----------



## Tezzy

Good Luck!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barneyboo

Bring on Tuesday! :happydance::bfp:x x x x


----------



## Snowball

I can't wait till you test hun!:happydance:


----------



## Lyrah

Thanks ladies :)

Feeling very doubtful at the moment, since I woke up I've been feeling pretty crampy :(

I really don't want af to show.. I'm scared!

xx


----------



## Snowball

Hang in there hun. It's not over until she shows and you're 6 days late!


----------



## Heidi

Lyrah said:


> Thanks hun :hugs:
> 
> I'd love to do that but the only problem is that I don't get paid until next week.. so for the time being, the money we have left, we have to save for an emergency incase we run out of elec/gas :(
> 
> It's really annoying.. if I could, I'd go out and get a test now :(
> 
> It's horrid having to wait lol, I just hope it's worth it! So terrified of seeing a :bfn:!!
> 
> 
> xxxx:hugs:

I'm exactly the same i cant get any more till next Thursday on pay day, its so annoying! the only money i have is for petrol to get to work and back!! :( :hugs:


----------



## Lyrah

Oh no!

It's awful isn't it?

I managed to get some cheapies from ebay.. got 5 for £2 which was good :)

Good luck hun.

xx


----------



## Heidi

^^^ i might have a look in a bit i don't think i can wait too long!!

EDIT:

Got some £1.88 bargain, at least they will do for now :)


----------



## TashaAndBump

Lyrah said:


> Thanks ladies :)
> 
> Feeling very doubtful at the moment, since I woke up I've been feeling pretty crampy :(
> 
> I really don't want af to show.. I'm scared!
> 
> xx

Ahh more dust needed!! 

:dust::dust::dust:

I so hope you get your :bfp: on Tuesday - When were you due on? 

I had period cramps and all my period symptoms 100x worse when I was preggers (between 4 and 6 weeks, then they died off a bit), tho so unless af actually shows up please don't be disheartened - Stay positive, hun! :hugs:

x:dust:x


----------



## Lyrah

TashaAndBump said:


> Ahh more dust needed!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> I so hope you get your :bfp: on Tuesday - When were you due on?
> 
> I had period cramps and all my period symptoms 100x worse when I was preggers (between 4 and 6 weeks, then they died off a bit), tho so unless af actually shows up please don't be disheartened - Stay positive, hun! :hugs:
> 
> x:dust:x

Thanks Tasha, that's made me feel a bit better about it :) :hugs:

I was due on 6days ago.

xxx


----------



## babytots

wow i have just read this entire thread and want to wish you the best of luck when you do test!

it all sounds positive though what with all your symptoms. i hope your tests come asap so you can test and see that lovely bfp staring right back at you.

take care hun. x


----------



## Lyrah

Thank you. :)

:hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Good luck testing!


----------



## TashaAndBump

Ahh one more day to go before testing :wohoo:

Bet you must be dying to POAS by now! lol

:dust:...GOOD LUCK...:dust:


----------



## Stardancer

GOOD LUCK!! Not long to go now... still no sign of :witch: ?


----------



## Lyrah

Thanks ladies :D


No sign of :witch: yet at all.

7days late! Missed period now?


xxx


----------



## krissi

will you just test! What are you waiting for, put your mind at ease once and for all hun.


----------



## TashaAndBump

krissi said:


> will you just test! What are you waiting for, put your mind at ease once and for all hun.

She can't! She hasn't got enough money. She has some ebay cheapies arriving tomorrow but until pay day she can't just go out an get one from the shop so not testing until tomorrow x


----------



## Lyrah

Lol, am waiting for them to come through the post.. they should be here by tommorow :)

xx


----------



## krissi

Oh i thought you had just got them, teach me to skim read!! driving me mad now want to see the test!! god luck tomorrow, hope the postie arrives nice and early!


----------



## Rumpskin

Roll on tomorrow. Hope it is good news xxx


----------



## Lyrah

Thanks ladies :)

Since I'm a week late, do I count that as a missed period or?

xxx


----------



## Jai_Jai

yeh missed period i would think hun!!! roll on tomo i cant wait to see the result!!!! eeeeeeeek!! Good luck sweetie and keep us posted ok!?? try and relax in the meantime i know its hard but fingers crossed!!! r u gonna try tomo or wait until wed FMU? xxxxxx


----------



## eeyoresbird

OMG I have just read the whole of this thread and I am going nuts, has she tested, hasn't she tested aaaaarrrrgggghhh. Ive tested twice and only been trying for a month !!!!

Good luck for tomorrow hun Ive got my fingers hands arms and even my eyes crossed for ya.......not my legs tho got some BD to do tonight ha ha .

Roll on tomorrow xxx:hug::hug:


----------



## Jai_Jai

hahaha eeyoresbird wat u like that last bit made me laugh :D


----------



## Lyrah

Hahaha that made me laugh too :rofl:

Awww thanks all of you!! :hugs:

I think Weds FMU would be best.. what do you all think?

xxx


----------



## JayleighAnn

OMG u r so texting me the result first cause this is driving me insane lol i need to no!


----------



## Hansie

How exciting!You must test as soon as you get those cheapies in the morning!! you must be pg I recon if your a week late:happydance:Good luck for tomo! let us know what happens as soon as you come out the loo!! xx


----------



## trishk

i was the exact same as you a couple of months ago. I couldnt afford the tests and i was trying to hold out. Every1 on here was telling me to test. My hubby didnt think i was - after 15cycles we had given up hope. But something inside me told me i was. I tested when i was 2wks late and got a nice strong line. So just think tomorrow you wont have to be guessing with faint lines. If you are a week late it should be really strong line any time of day. Good luck hun! It all sounds so promising! Im so excited for you!


----------



## eeyoresbird

Jai_Jai said:


> hahaha eeyoresbird wat u like that last bit made me laugh :D


Well we all gotta keep smiling eh?? we'd all be walking round in straight jackets otherwise !!!! Come on ladies get those spermies a swimmin, I only joined the forum today and Im soooooooooo addicted. 

Come on I learned today that sex is the best way to get pregnant......well doh how else we gonna do it ?????

BF just got home so im off to jump on him.

Good luck all (especially Lyrah, were all waiting xxxx)


----------



## sarah1989

Good Luck Ladies!! Hope you all get your :bfp: this month!! Lyrah, Keep us Posted honey!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

LOL well welcome - and I am glad u have joined we need a d old laugh espesh when we are stressing!!! i am sooooooo addicted to this forum too - i chk it more than my email lol - GD luck with the :sex: and hope it brings u a nice :bfp: go :spermy: go


----------



## lilmomof3

hope you get ur BFP hun, sounds very promising, good luck


----------



## HAYS

sounds good to me hun,fingers crossed!!!!

xxxxx


----------



## destiny27

Good luck, 1st thing i do tomorrow is come look for news... after i temp, poas and do ff lol


----------



## Lyrah

Thanks ladies :hugs::hugs:

And welcome Eeyoresbird!! :D

xx


----------



## Tabbycat

take a test you can use the clear blue up to 4 days before your :witch: 


:test::test::test:
:test::test:

good luck :)


----------



## becstar

Pee in a cup tomorrow morning and save it for when the tests arrive. Woman, how can you wait any longer?!!!! :rofl:


----------



## leanne0166

Hi, 

Fell on this webiste and this thread all by accident, and I became immediately hooked and had to register!!! 

Lyrah.... Test!!!!!!!! reading this thread has been so gripping, I am dying to know the result! I am currently TTC and can't wait to be late for my period!!

Good luck, pregnancy wishes!! x


----------



## leanne0166

Also, being new to TTC I am not up on the abbreviations.. Can anyone tell me what BFN and AF stands for? Or am I being really dumb! Please don't answer that!
Thanks!


----------



## TashaAndBump

Hey, I take it the :witch: has still not turned up?? :happydance:

Not long now!! Tests should be with you in about 15 hours!! :wohoo: 

How you are not going crazy I DO not know!!!! 

GOOD LUCK LYRAH!!


----------



## sam's mum

leanne0166 said:


> Also, being new to TTC I am not up on the abbreviations.. Can anyone tell me what BFN and AF stands for? Or am I being really dumb! Please don't answer that!
> Thanks!

There's a whole list of abbreviations here: https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html And welcome to BnB! :hi:

Good luck tomorrow Lyrah!! :D x


----------



## TashaAndBump

leanne0166 said:


> Also, being new to TTC I am not up on the abbreviations.. Can anyone tell me what BFN and AF stands for? Or am I being really dumb! Please don't answer that!
> Thanks!

BFN = Big Fat Negative (pregnancy test)
AF = Aunt Flo (period)

Welcome to BnB TTC :wave:


----------



## loubieloulou

omg how on earth have you managed not 2 use ur credit card on pg tests ha!! all the best for tomorrow sending lots pg vibes ur way xxx


----------



## nightkd

OMG! I just read this entire thread! Good luck for tomorrow!!!! :hug:


----------



## leanne0166

Ah! Thanks guys! I'm sure I will be a pro soon! Have rather quickly become obsessed with TTC so am pretty up to speed with all the scientific stufff... I think! But the abbreviations threw me! So, like Lyrah I hope not to have a BFN in two weeks, nor AF!

Will go and check out the lingo and abbreviations page.

Thanks! xx



<a href="https://daisypath.com"><img src="https://da.daisypath.com/QMvhp1.png" alt="Daisypath Next Aniversary Ticker" border="0" /></a>


----------



## Lyrah

I'm going craaaazzzzyyy!!

I WANT TO POAS NOW!:hissy:

No AF still! :D Wooo!! :headspin:

Thank you for all the lovely good luck messages!! <3

xxx


----------



## SianMA

Fingers crossed for your BFP tomorrow Lyrah. Can't wait to hear :hug:


----------



## sam's mum

Lyrah said:


> I'm going craaaazzzzyyy!!
> 
> I WANT TO POAS NOW!:hissy:
> 
> No AF still! :D Wooo!! :headspin:
> 
> Thank you for all the lovely good luck messages!! <3
> 
> xxx

We're going crazy here too :rofl: Wish I'd posted you one a week ago now :laugh2: x


----------



## mummymadness

Have you tried any more Opks hun ??? . Maybe there getting darker .
Have fun testing tommorrow . xx .


----------



## Lyrah

Haven't got anymore lol :(

Wanna know the really weird thing?

Yesterday my cramps were as if AF would be there any minute.. and she didn't arrive.. and today she's still not here.. And I've had no cramps today whatsoever..

What's with that?

xxx


----------



## Anababe

Good luck for testing tomoro hun :hugs:

xx


----------



## TashaAndBump

Lyrah said:


> Haven't got anymore lol :(
> 
> Wanna know the really weird thing?
> 
> Yesterday my cramps were as if AF would be there any minute.. and she didn't arrive.. and today she's still not here.. And I've had no cramps today whatsoever..
> 
> What's with that?
> 
> xxx

Sounds very familiar ;)

Hope you get that big FAT positive tomorrow!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

12 hours to go!! x:hugs:x


----------



## Lyrah

TashaAndBump said:


> Lyrah said:
> 
> 
> Haven't got anymore lol :(
> 
> Wanna know the really weird thing?
> 
> Yesterday my cramps were as if AF would be there any minute.. and she didn't arrive.. and today she's still not here.. And I've had no cramps today whatsoever..
> 
> What's with that?
> 
> xxx
> 
> Sounds very familiar ;)
> 
> Hope you get that big FAT positive tomorrow!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> 12 hours to go!! x:hugs:xClick to expand...

:shock: Did you have that?

I hope it's a great huuuugeeee positive :D

:hugs::hugs:

xx


----------



## mummymadness

I had mild cramps a little like period cramps for the first 4 weeks on and off , Sometimes quiet painfull sometimes not .
I just really hope that the 2 week spotting wasnt your actual period just all messed up . I really wish for that bfp for you tommorrow . xxx .


----------



## Lyrah

Thanks hun.

I know that the 2 week bleeding definately wasn't my period.. I always know when I'm having a period even if it's all over the place haha :) So I'm pleased that it's not that :D

xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Good luck when you test, i'll have my fingers crossed for you. Been offline for a while due to lack of internet and now i've come back to this, really excited :) xx


----------



## gemalems

Hi hun, i've been following this thread for days lol.

I really hope you are pregnant and those lines are good and strong xx Good Luck


----------



## Nik_

I want you to be able to test right now!


----------



## sarah1989

Good Luck Lyrah, hopefully the tests come in the mail tomorrow!!! Hoping you get your :bfp: :hugs:


----------



## kaygeebee

Any news?


----------



## Heidi

Did you get your tests through the post yet? good luck hun fingers crossed! x


----------



## eeyoresbird

Has the test arrived? did u POAS? aaaarrrggghhhh the suspense come on hun were all dying.

Lets support her ladies LYRAH LYRAH LYRAH.

Only kidding hun, u do it when ur ready my hopes are so high for you heres to a :bfp: for you today and anyone else who is testing. I couldnt resist after reading allthis last night and tested and got a :bfn: (it wasnt time im just sooooooo impatient ha ha !!!)

xx:hug:


----------



## jaccib

Where's Lyrah???

Just read this post all the way through!!

Suspense is killing me!!!!


----------



## amyblackstone

Hun did you get the tests? POAS yet? We want pictures and results! :) Good luck!

Love,
Amy.


----------



## TashaAndBump

Our post here doesn't arrive until half 10ish so maybe Lyrah's is the same?

I soooo hope it's good news...

We're all here for you babe - whatever the resut :hugs:

xx


----------



## sam's mum

Our post always arrives late too.

Lyrah...where are you and your postman?! Fingers crossed for you! :hugs: x


----------



## Stardancer

This wait is killing me! Hope it's good news!


----------



## celine

Lyrah??


----------



## D&M

OMG still no news!!! I am new on here as my h2b and I have only just decided to TTC, I have read this thread all the way through and cant believe there is still no answer! It so great everyone is so supportive. I am waiting on tender hooks - Let us know soon!!! xx


----------



## TashaAndBump

Okay, my post has just arrived... Hopefully not long before Lyrah can POAS!

GOOD LUCK LYRAH!! 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Jai_Jai

My post still hasn't so she may not have got it yet - mine doesn't come until 11.30-12ish......I really hope things go well for you Lyrah we are all here to support you no matter what. Fingers crossed for you big big :hugs: and sending u some special sticky baby :dust: to aid ur :bfp:


----------



## Barneyboo

:hug:Hope its a :bfp:x x x


----------



## jonnanne3

Good luck! I am thinking of you..... I hope it's your :bfp: :hug:


----------



## destiny27

good luck hun :hugs:


----------



## TashaAndBump

I hope she's okay...

Thinking of you hun :hugs:


----------



## Jai_Jai

oh Lyrah I hope ur ok - little worried now, don't worry honey there is no pressure at all!!!! lots of :hugs:


----------



## eeyoresbird

Really hope we havent all scared you off huni. Were all thinking of you and hoping and praying for you. Hope u are ok xxx :hug:


----------



## nellis10

lol Have read the entire thread the last couple of days.....NOW ITS T-DAY I just have to subscribe and find out if it's a BFP!!! :rofl:

Good Luck Lyrah! :hugs:


----------



## Reedy

Good Luck Lyrah :hugs: Hope you get your :bfp:
Will be thinking of you hun x :hug:


----------



## Lyrah

Thank you for all your kind words and support, it means a lot to me.:hugs::hugs:

Well I tested this morning and it's a great big BFN.

What exactly is an evap line? The more I look at it, the more I can see a bright white line.. but don't know if it's just my eyes in the hope of a line???

What's happened.. I've missed my period but my test says I'm not pregnant :cry:

Don't know what to think :confused:

xxx


----------



## nellis10

Oh hun! Sorry it's not a BFP!!!

You need the stick to turn a nice pink colour, unfortunately the white is a booboo and if it's grey it's an evap!


----------



## Lyrah

Oh :(


----------



## eeyoresbird

Oh bless you Lyrah. really sorry you got a nasty bfn thinking of u hun. :hug:


----------



## Chris77

Oh Lyrah, I'm so sorry it's a :bfn: :hugs:


----------



## leanne0166

Sorry Lyrah thats naff, rushed home from work in lunch break hoping to hear good news. Thinking of you :cry:

Leanne xxx


----------



## mummymadness

So Sorry it wasnt the Positive result hun ....
Hopefully witch will come , Then you can bd like crazy to get it next month :) .
Thinking of you . xx .


----------



## TashaAndBump

Hey hun,

I'm so sorry that it wasn't the news we were all hoping for :hugs: Still the witch hasn't got you and I'd say until she does there's still a chance you could be pregnant - don't be completely disheartened. Is there a chance you could have ovulated late, perhaps and that's why you're not getting a bfp yet? I hope so!

If not, I found some info on missed periods for you https://www.womenrepublic.co.uk/health/missed/ and I wish you all the best of luck in your next cycle.

Big :hug:

Chin up, hunny. I know this feels pretty crap right now, but the race isn't over yet and you WILL get that :bfp: one day xx


----------



## destiny27

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wishing4ababy

:hugs:


----------



## Jai_Jai

I am sooooo sorry Lyrah honey!!! We are all here and know what its like to get that :bfn: but look on the brightside - it will happen one day and when it does it will be even more special!!!! You know you could have ovulated late or it might just not show up on that particular test sweetheart, people on here have said they never got a :bfp: with a frer but did with a cb - so when u get paid sweet go out and get a decent test like a cb digi and then you will know for defo cos those ebay ones might not be all that - the race is not over until the :witch: has landed, but if she does it is not the end of the world and you can vent to me anytime ok? lots of :hug: babe and keep smiling because it *WILL HAPPEN* plus you have a beautiful name - have put in on my list of girls names :D


----------



## sam's mum

So sorry Lyrah :hugs: 

Maybe Tasha's right and you ovulated late though...don't give up hope until :witch: shows up x


----------



## happy mum

Don't really know what to say lyrah, but i'm really hoping it was adodgy test, and you get your positive soon!
agree with jai jai too i really like your name.there may be a baby boom of baby lyrah's soon!!


----------



## trishk

so sorry hun! Try not to worry your time will come!


----------



## Reedy

So sorry to here you didnt get the positive result you were hoping for :hugs: Like the girls have said its not over till the :witch: has shown her ugly face 
:hug:


----------



## Lyrah

Thanks girls :)

Am testing tommorow morning again.. I have gone back to look at the test and can almost swear I can just about see the faintest of the faintest of little lines.. OH couldn't see it though and it won't show up on a picture.

OH said they are just ebay cheapies and still thinks I'm pregnant.


I too love the name Lyrah, it's actually not my real name but my favourite name and would love to call one of my little girls that (if I have a daughter)

:)


xxx:hugs:


----------



## celine

*hugz* sweets and babydust for tomorrow, ya know it aint over til af shows :)


----------



## D&M

Oh no!! I just came online esp to check as got so caught up in this post when I read it earlier... 

But, like everyone has said, its not over till AF shows.... 

There are posts all over the internet about women who took ages to get their :bfp: on the tests but had preg symptoms and no AF - so its defo not over yet! Don't give up and don't get down! Good luck, I think everyone has got everything crossed for you! :D xx


----------



## happy mum

I'm gonna call my little girl mathilde or tilly for short. OH doesn't agree but i.ve said if we have a boy he can choose. not pg yet but i will be. and you will be soon too, you could well be now i didn't get my first positive till my af was at least 4 days late so you never know. this must be a form of torture. i was aweek late a few months back really cracked me up, was devisted when af came. but only thing to do is brush yourself down, get pissed and start agin!! o and eat lots choc....... you might guess i have a large chocolate belly, so not advised for the figure conscious!!!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

:hugs: good luck when you test again tomorrow xx


----------



## Stardancer

:hug:

Good for you for staying positive! It's not over till the fat :witch: sings!

Good luck for tomorrow xxx


----------



## Kimberly28

So sorry to hear the news. I hope you get your bfp next cycle. I know how confusing and frustrating it is. Hang in there!!:hugs:


----------



## Lyrah

OMG!!

Girls!!!!

OH has just told me he can see the veryvery faint line on the test!!

He said it's not my eyes or me thinking I can see it, theres an actual line there!

Omg, am I pregnant?! :happydance:

I will test tommorow anyway :)

xxxx


----------



## Ju_bubbs

good luck for tomorrows test, really hope you get your bfp :hug: xxx


----------



## Stardancer

:happydance:

I'm keeping EVERYTHING crossed!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

me too absolutely everything is crossed!!! :dust: and wishes to you for a :bfp: tomo xxx


----------



## eeyoresbird

happy mum said:


> Don't really know what to say lyrah, but i'm really hoping it was adodgy test, and you get your positive soon!
> agree with jai jai too i really like your name.there may be a baby boom of baby lyrah's soon!!

Im with u and Jai Jai fingers crossed for a batch of little baby Lyrahs next July xxxx:hug:


----------



## eeyoresbird

Lyrah said:


> Thanks girls :)
> 
> Am testing tommorow morning again.. I have gone back to look at the test and can almost swear I can just about see the faintest of the faintest of little lines.. OH couldn't see it though and it won't show up on a picture.
> 
> OH said they are just ebay cheapies and still thinks I'm pregnant.
> 
> 
> I too love the name Lyrah, it's actually not my real name but my favourite name and would love to call one of my little girls that (if I have a daughter)
> 
> :)
> 
> 
> xxx:hugs:

Godd luck hun will be thinking of u while im back at work booooooooo


----------



## Pux

Good Luck for tomorrow!


----------



## TashaAndBump

Sorry to say it sweetheart, but unless the line came up in the time window given on the test (usually no more than 10 - 20 minutes) it isn't really valid *hugs*.

You could do another now to see if anything comes up in the right amount of time? Test tomorrow for the best results, but it can't hurt to test tonight as well - You have 5 tests right?

Remember to read the instructions, too - The line must be pink (or blue depending on brand) to be a positive - a white line or grey line is almost always an evap. The test must be read within the specified time window in order for it to be valid. Fingers crossed this line is your very early bfp, and you just missed it earlier, though!

Big hugs, Hoping beyond hope that this is it for you, sweetheart.

:dust::dust:dust:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Good luck babe, fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Nik_

:hugs: Good luck for tomorrow!


----------



## sarah1989

Good Luck Lyrah, Hoping for a :bfp: for you!!


----------



## mrsholmes

good luck!!!


----------



## Lyrah

TashaAndBump said:


> Sorry to say it sweetheart, but unless the line came up in the time window given on the test (usually no more than 10 - 20 minutes) it isn't really valid *hugs*.
> 
> You could do another now to see if anything comes up in the right amount of time? Test tomorrow for the best results, but it can't hurt to test tonight as well - You have 5 tests right?
> 
> Remember to read the instructions, too - The line must be pink (or blue depending on brand) to be a positive - a white line or grey line is almost always an evap. The test must be read within the specified time window in order for it to be valid. Fingers crossed this line is your very early bfp, and you just missed it earlier, though!
> 
> Big hugs, Hoping beyond hope that this is it for you, sweetheart.
> 
> :dust::dust:dust:


I was meant to allow 5minutes after doing it to read the result.. but after 2minutes I saw one strong line and just assumed it was a BFN without checking for any possible faint lines first. I thought I saw a white line but it was just my eyes going funny. I then double checked it with OH a couple of hours later.. and there was an extremely faint, very pale pink line.

I think it would be best to wait until tommorow for testing as I've been peeing a lot today lol so I'd rather it was more concentrated for the test :)

I just hope this is it. I'm so glad OH saw the line too, he told me I wasn't going crazy and that he could definately see it too. I would upload the picture but you can't see it at all on the pic :(


:hugs::hugs:

xx


----------



## baileysmom85

Congrats! if you saw a pink line theres a great chance you are! i would re-test in the am!! good luck!!


----------



## veeeh

Good luck for tomorrow Lyrah! I've just read through this entire thread and now I am dying to hear your BFP :)

:hugs: V


----------



## TashaAndBump

Peeing a lot Hmmmmmm?! ;) hehe 

I'm glad your OH can see it, too :) I had a faint line on a test a few months ago - I swear it was there!! - but DH insisted there wasn't one, and AF turned up sure enough - Made me feel like a crazy lady :(

I hope this is for you, too chick x

PS: I SO wish you lived near me at this point - I'd be round there in a shot to inspect the maybe-line, and with my new camera (super macro and 18x optical zoom functions) in order to pick up a photo of it to put up here :rofl:


----------



## Lyrah

TashaAndBump said:


> Peeing a lot Hmmmmmm?! ;) hehe
> 
> I'm glad your OH can see it, too :) I had a faint line on a test a few months ago - I swear it was there!! - but DH insisted there wasn't one, and AF turned up sure enough - Made me feel like a crazy lady :(
> 
> I hope this is for you, too chick x
> 
> PS: I SO wish you lived near me at this point - I'd be round there in a shot to inspect the maybe-line, and with my new camera (super macro and 18x optical zoom functions) in order to pick up a photo of it to put up here :rofl:

Yeap peeing a lot :D

Aww thanks hun! Aww you're no crazy lady, it happens! :hugs:

:rofl:Where abouts do you live? 

xxx


----------



## celine

Good luck for tomorrow Lyrah!


----------



## srm0421

Well, I got pregnant in 2003 and I took a test in the morning but the line did not come up right away so i shoved the test in my purse. I thought for sure I was pregnant but just thought I would dispose of it later because I did not want my fiance to know how disappointed I would be if it was negative. Any how i went to work and on my break, about 2 hours later, I was going through my purse and pulled it out to throw it away and there was a line, very faint but there. I went and bought another test and sure enough it came back darker. I wound up having a MC with that pregnancy but that was because of my body lacking some vitamin or something. I say a line is a line. i have never had a line even after hours and not been pregnant.Good luck.


----------



## helen0381

Good luck on testing hun!!!

Heres to a :bfp:

:hug:


----------



## TashaAndBump

Lyrah said:


> Yeap peeing a lot :D
> 
> Aww thanks hun! Aww you're no crazy lady, it happens! :hugs:
> 
> :rofl:Where abouts do you live?
> 
> xxx

Clacton-on-Sea, in Essex :D


----------



## Lyrah

TashaAndBump said:


> Lyrah said:
> 
> 
> Yeap peeing a lot :D
> 
> Aww thanks hun! Aww you're no crazy lady, it happens! :hugs:
> 
> :rofl:Where abouts do you live?
> 
> xxx
> 
> Clacton-on-Sea, in Essex :DClick to expand...

Oooohh!!! I'm from Southend-on-Sea, Essex :D I'm not living there at the moment, but we're hoping to move back home in a few months :)

xx


----------



## sam's mum

I'd be over there too if I was anywhere near :rofl: 

Good luck for tomorrow morning...I'll be thinking of you! :hugs: x


----------



## TashaAndBump

Oooh that's not too far away at all really. Where are you living at the moment? Hope your move goes smoothly x


----------



## Lyrah

West Midlands atm :( Sooo homesick.. I only moved up here cos OH had to move up here with his parents and I wanted to be with him :rofl:

Thanks hun :D

xxx


----------



## mummymadness

Good luck for tommorrow hun , Tommorrow when you pee make sure you watch and analize for a full 10 mins to see lol , Sit glued to it and analize even a faint line :) . This may be your month hun . xx .


----------



## leanne0166

Hi Lyrah, 

Feel like I've jumped on the bandwagon a bit, but wanted to say, that when I was pregnant in March (m/c in May :cry:) I thought my first test was a :bfn:. However, upon really looking a few hours later, I could swear I saw a faint line. So, off to Asda I sprinted and did another two tests, both of which were :bfp:!!! So, don't always rely on one single test.

I am really keeping my fingers crossed for you. Hoping fo a :bfp: myself in 10 days!!

Hope you get the result we all want you to get xx

:hug:

Leanne xx


----------



## Lyrah

Do you girls want me to upload a picture of my test I did today?

I've drawn a circle around where the line is and I can't really see it on the picture unless I really focus for ages but my OH and JayleighAnn can see the line.

xxx


----------



## leanne0166

UPLOAD A PICTURE!!!!! x


----------



## sam's mum

YES!!! :D x


----------



## TashaAndBump

Yes of course!! Picture's always good x


----------



## TashaAndBump

Hey not long to go now before you can test again!!! :happydance:

:hug:


----------



## mummymadness

Hell yes post a piccy lol . xx .


----------



## leanne0166

Lyrah??? Think I'm going mad waiting for this picture!!!

xx


----------



## mummymadness

Lyrahhhhhhhh where the piccy lol . xx .


----------



## Lyrah

Lol sorry girls, was watching tv! Gimmie a sec and I'll upload it on to here :)

xxx


----------



## Lyrah

Ok here it is.

Be warned, you may not be able to see anything, it's veeery hard to see on this picture!!
 



Attached Files:







pic.jpg
File size: 81.2 KB
Views: 160


----------



## leanne0166

Really don't know what to make of that Lyrah... Like you I didn't think I could see anything, but then I thought I could!!! Test again first thing. Also, with each day that passes the pregnancy hormone gets stronger so more likely to show up on the test. 

Hope you get BFP!!!!

xx


----------



## Snowball

Have you got a pic of it without the circle? I've got bad eyes and it makes my eyes go funny :):blush:


----------



## Lyrah

There you go :)
 



Attached Files:







DSC02283.jpg
File size: 79.9 KB
Views: 141


----------



## leanne0166

Think I can see a line!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## Anababe

I think i may be able to see a really faint line, but tbh i have had these on IC's before, and even thinking they look pink but turn out to be evaps (sorry to say that :( ). Prob be best to test with FMU and if you get another faint line then try with a more expensive brand in a couple days.

I really hope the line is a faint BFP and it gets stronger

Good Luck hun :hugs:

xxx


----------



## mummymadness

Lyrah hun , You must be going mad wondering .
Iam no help ,I can something on the test but cannot see a definate pink line .
I suggest doing it with fmu tommorrow , If you get another faint line keep testing if you keep getting them thats a real good sighn . xx .


----------



## Snowball

I think I can see something. Just beware of the evaps though hun. I had several on IC's last cycle and they are evil things that fill you with hope. 

Although, that said I wasn't late like you are so I'm keeping everything crossed for you hun:D


----------



## NeyNey

I can see a kind of shadow - be very wary of cheapies because they are famous for their "shadows"...I don't want you to get your hopes up darlin.

Lots of luck, test again with a better brand in a few days and see what happens

:hugs:


----------



## sarah1989

There may be a line there, hard to tell like you said. Best of Luck tomorrow!!! Lets hope for a :bfp:


----------



## Lyrah

Thanks girls.

I'm very wary of getting an evap and I'm hoping this isn't the case since it's a very pale pink colour.

As soon as I get paid, I'm going to get a CB test :)

I feel pregnant though as I've had symptoms and have missed my period so I'm hoping it does turn into a nice, strong BFP really soon.

I have a cough at the moment.. and everytime I cough.. it hurts in my lower tummy.. is this something that happens in pregnancy or?

xxx


----------



## sarah1989

Could be a sign, never been pregnant but know someone who was and had the same thing. My fingers are crossed for you Lyrah!!! Best of Luck on the :bfp: !!!


----------



## sarah1989

Lyrah said:


> There you go :)

I saved the picture and zoomed in, it is still not very noticeable but I really think it is there!! Best of Luck Hun!! Finger Crossed :bfp:


----------



## becstar

I would have thought that a test so late after AF was due would have been darker, but our bodies are mysterious things so who knows? Good luck!


----------



## lola

any test this morning?


----------



## Stardancer

*waits*


----------



## celine

Hey Lyrah, well is af still isnt around thats an excellent sign! You are about 22 dpo arent you? When are you getting paid so you can take the cb? Did you test on ic this morning?


----------



## nellis10

Hun I don't want to disappoint you, but I think what you are seeing is an evap line and not a positive test.

As a POAS Addict I can assure you I have had my fair share of these, and as much as you want to see something in it, it really isn't there.

Now If I am wrong it will be a wonderful surprise for you, but in reality at this stage it still is not a BFP. :hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

Have you retested this morning Lyrah . I bet you were dying too :) .Good luck hun . x .


----------



## Lyrah

Have re-tested and again, a very very faint line.. I think this one is more noticeable, but I'm unsure whether they are evap lines or not.

I am 9 days late and 21dpo.. no sign of af whatsoever, no cramps.. no nothing. :confused:

I must be pregnant, surely? I don't get why the tests aren't really strong.. hmmm..

I'm testing with a CB in about 5 days.

This is sooo confusing.

xxx


----------



## jonnanne3

Can you post a picture?


----------



## nightkd

I had a couple of evap-type lines on those types of tests. Think it is a good idea to test with a different brand in a few days.

Good luck!! :D

xxxx


----------



## sam's mum

Can you post a picture of today's test? I can't see much on the other one but my power cable has fallen out the back of my laptop and my screen is dark :rofl: Need 2 hands to get to the brightness buttons! (And I'm feednig Sam, not just lazy) x


----------



## sam's mum

Sounds promising though...did this line come up in the time limit? x


----------



## Lyrah

:rofl:

Sure :) I'll take a pic of it in a sec.. just got to have the energy to move now hahaha

xx


----------



## Lyrah

And yup, line came up in time limit

xx


----------



## sam's mum

:rofl: thanks :D x


----------



## krissi

Can't see anything in first pic, if you have had a positive then call docs and get in there and get tested. I would have thought the line would be loads darker than a shadow though hun at this stage. Hope i'm wrong


----------



## Lyrah

Yup, definate line there!!
I don't have to glare at this test to be able to see it, it's definately there :)
 



Attached Files:







DSC02292.jpg
File size: 86.7 KB
Views: 159









DSC02293.jpg
File size: 98.4 KB
Views: 151


----------



## krissi

Sorry still don't see anything x


----------



## passengerrach

really sorry hun i dont see a line considering how late ur period it should be much darker


----------



## gemalems

I couldn't see anything on the first but i can on this one, congrats hun. Get to the doc's and have it confirmed


----------



## passengerrach

and evaps can have colour in them look on www.peeonastick.com i think thats the right addy


----------



## Lyrah

Thanks girls :) I'm not so sure it is an evap though.. and it's definately darker and more visible than yesterdays test.. although its not as easy to see on the pic lol. 

I just hope it's a real line.. I'm pretty sure it is. *prays*

xxx


----------



## fluffibuni84

Hi Lyra

Just saw a pic of your test and there is deff a v faint line there. 
Ebay tests are not that great to use. I used one last yr a day after my missed period and it said negative so i thought i was not pregnant (i was not planning on getting pregnant at the time). Then 3 days after my period was due my boobs started really hurting mroe than usual and i didnt test untill i was 4 days late. I got a vary faint line and it got darker the day after. 

Unfortunately i mc'd at 5 weeks. I have to say that i would never use an ebay cheapy again in fear of false hope x


----------



## mummymadness

Now , Iam a realist Lyrah hun .
And hate to give false hopes , If i dont see i dont see ... But !!!!!!!! In the Picture from today The first picture i see it ! , I am not an evap queen so i cannot comment in evaps but i see a faint line deffinatley there ...
I would deffinatley keep using your internet cheapies up then buy a different brand , But this sounds like it may be :) . Yesterdays i couldnt see a thing (Sorry sweety) .. But today i swear i can .
You could of easily ov later than you thought , And thats why they are still faint .
If you look in test gallery theres a few women very lately with internet faint lines that are indeed pregnant .
Good luck hun , And i look forward to seeing tommorrows . xxx .


----------



## jonnanne3

I see a line in the first one! Good luck and retest tomorrow. :hug:


----------



## Lyrah

:wohoo:

Thanks :D

xxx


----------



## Stardancer

I've photo neg'd the test pic, and there is a line there. Surely if it comes up within the time limit, it can't be an evap? But I'm not an expert on evaps because I bin my tests after the time limit. :)

The only thing confusing to me, is this looks more like a 10/11 dpo test than 21 dpo... I would work out your dates, and check if you BD'd at the right time if you did OV late... I know some people don't get a positive until well after AF is due, but it's not common I don't think.


----------



## nellis10

Lyrah said:


> Yup, definate line there!!
> I don't have to glare at this test to be able to see it, it's definately there :)

Hi Lyrah! The first one was a boo boo but this last pic does look a lot more promising, there is a definite shade of pink on it.

I would definitely think about getting a First Response when you get paid to get a clearer idea!!

Good luck!! :hugs:


----------



## susan_1981

I can definitely see a line. You must be pregnant, you have all the symptoms, no period and a faint line on your test. I think you can start celebrating!


----------



## srm0421

I see a faint line on the pic you posted today. I think you can take it as a positive. Different peoples bodies react differently to the hormones. My aunt went to the doctors because she was getting a negative on here pregnancy tests and she missed her period and felt without a doubt she was pregnant. The dr's test said no too. She kept trying to convince someone and at four or five months she walked in the dr's office again with a noticble bump and said if I am not pregnant then what is this.LOL. The test finally showed a line and it was not dark so they worried about the hormones being off. Needless to say she had a healthy little girl. Hey weirder things have happened right.


----------



## Lyrah

srm0421 said:


> I see a faint line on the pic you posted today. I think you can take it as a positive. Different peoples bodies react differently to the hormones. My aunt went to the doctors because she was getting a negative on here pregnancy tests and she missed her period and felt without a doubt she was pregnant. The dr's test said no too. She kept trying to convince someone and at four or five months she walked in the dr's office again with a noticble bump and said if I am not pregnant then what is this.LOL. The test finally showed a line and it was not dark so they worried about the hormones being off. Needless to say she had a healthy little girl. Hey weirder things have happened right.

Wow that's incredible!!

I'm not sure whether to say I'm pregnant.. or wait for a strong line:rofl:

What's a girl to do eh?!

xxx


----------



## sam's mum

I can definitely see a line in the first picture from today! Hope this is it for you :D x


----------



## wantababybump

I can definitely see a line in todays picture! You honestly could have ovulated or implanted late and that could be why they are so faint. Same thing happened to me when I got pregnant the second time and turns out my dates were a weekish off even though FF told me when I ov'd but it isnt always right! Good luck hun hope this is it for you! xo


----------



## Lyrah

Thanks!! :happydance::happydance:

I've just edited the picture and made it darker so the line is slightly more visible.

It's definately there, right?!
 



Attached Files:







other.jpg
File size: 98.5 KB
Views: 125


----------



## nellis10

It's there!!! :happydance::bfp:


----------



## Lyrah

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## lilmomof3

oh i deftly see a line hun . congrats..


----------



## loubieloulou

why dont you just buy a digital test? i know they can be expensive around £8/10 but i think thats the only way ur gonna know. i cant see anything on those photos maybe it better to look at in the flesh?? but i would expect the line to be a dark colour being so far over your due on date. i hope ur pg it sounds like ur praying 4 a baby which u rightly deserve so hope the outcome this month is positive xx


----------



## Lyrah

Aww thanks :D

I'm waiting for pay day at the moment which is in 6days.. so I can't get a digi yet :(

xxx


----------



## JayleighAnn

I see itttt :) See I told you!! lol Get a digi when you get paid :)


----------



## sarah1989

Congrats Lyrah!!! I see a line on today's pictures, both the edited and unedited... think it is safe to say your pregnant!! Congrats again... cant wait til the digital test!! :hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

You said the line was up in the time limit hun , So its not an evap ...
I think we can safely say you are pregnant .. God i bet you got butterflies at the minuite lol.
I personally just think you ovulated late so in early stages , Keep doing your Internet ones every morning hun till you run out lol , If they keep happening like that then it tells you there not evaps .
Make sure you get a digi first thing pay day morning . Ohhh and dont forget to show us picture from tommorrows Internet test . xxxx .


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I also see lines. If you save it to paint and invert the colours you can see it better too :) I just tried to upload it but it won't work, shall try later


----------



## becstar

Evaps can come up within the time limit! Mine did...

Hope yours isn't though. Test again tomorrow!


----------



## amber20

i see it. I hope its a BFP!


----------



## Anababe

I can see a line hun. Hope it gets stronger for you :hugs: xx


----------



## hopefullyno3

I have just read this all the way through, i can definately see a line on the second picture. Unsure if Evap or BFP but definately something. When it has dried does it look the same?
Are you in Cov Lyrah? Cause i am?


----------



## Lyrah

Yeah it looks the same when it's dry.

And yup, am in Cov.. not actually from here though lol.

xx


----------



## hopefullyno3

i'm thinking and got my fingers crossed for you that it is a BFP.xx 
Will be back on in the morning to see if it has got any darker. 
I got my BFP on the ebay cheapies still have them now. lol
Let me know if you need anymore tests as i have a few left over and really need to stop testing!


----------



## Lyrah

Awww thanks hun that's very kind of you! :hugs:

Congrats on the bfp :D

xxx:hugs:


----------



## Chris77

I see a line too! Congrats!


----------



## redberry3

I just read throught this whole thread and am so excited for you!!! I cannot wait to see the result of your digi test!!!

This has been a huge rollercoaster ride for me for the past 39 minutes...I cannot imagine what you have been going through!!! xxx :hugs: :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## Lyrah

Thanks hun :hugs::hugs:

Yep, it has been quite an adventure!! Haha.

I think I am pregnant and I want to confirm it and announce it but I guess I can't until I get a stronger line lol.

xx


----------



## mummymadness

If you really cannot wait 6 days hun (Because of excitment lol) , Let me know and i will send a test through the post ...
If you trust me enough to send me your adress tonight i will get one in the Morning and and post asap :) . Ireally dont Mind and Iam sure you would do the same for me if i was confused . xxxxx .


----------



## bambikate

aahhhhhhhhhhhhhh looks like a line to me too hun..... keeping my fingers crossed for you sweetie!!!!! Hope your next post is in the bfp section!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lyrah

You girls are so lovely to me :blush:

:friends::kiss:


----------



## leanne0166

Thats because we want for you what you want for yourself... and we all want it for ourselves too... So we can relate to your anticipation and excitement... So want you to have a BFP!!!!

xxx


----------



## Lyrah

Thank you :D

I want to test right this second!!

Arrrgghh how am I going to wait until the morning lol

xxx


----------



## mummymadness

I will check Mornings post hun to see your test before i go to town lol, Iam just as anxious as you lol . xx .


----------



## Lyrah

Lol it's annoying, I'm soo tempted to test but I know I must wait until morning to do it.

So, you reckon this is it?

xxx


----------



## wantababybump

I reckon this is it for you hun! xo


----------



## Lyrah

Yay!!! :happydance:

xxx


----------



## sandrass

I can definitely see the line!!!

I cant wait to see your digital test :D

Congratulations!


----------



## sarah1989

BEST OF LUCK HONEY!!!!! I REALLY THINK YOUR GONNA HAVE YOUR TURN THIS TIME, AND GONNA SEE A :bfp:!!!!


----------



## celine

Hey Lyrah cant wait til you test :)


----------



## Anababe

Good Luck today hun xx


----------



## TashaAndBump

Hey,

Wish you all the luck in the world for todays test, hun! I won't be able to see it until tonight because I have a 2 hour driving lesson followed by an appointment at the hospital (20 miles away) ... not gonna get home until late!! :hissy:

GOOD LUCK!!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Lyrah

Hey girls :)

Todays test..

There is a line but it's hard to see cos it's very faint. Not sure it's gonna show up on a pic..

Is this just cos these IC aren't all that good??

xxx


----------



## nellis10

Show us the piccie and we'll see, but a lot of peeps have bad reports of internet cheapies. I think they are good for confirmation, if you get a strong line, but are so bad if they are half there, half not!!!

Show us the piccie and we'll have a look!


----------



## Lyrah

I can barely see it on the picture at all :(
 



Attached Files:







DSC02294.jpg
File size: 90.5 KB
Views: 119


----------



## nellis10

OK There is something there, but with the focus its hard to attach a colour to it.

My advice would now be to stop using those sticks and just wait for payday to get a FRER or CB HPT and see then if there is colour.

:hugs:


----------



## wishing4ababy

I could def see something on that second pic hun - but the last pic isn't v good and i don't see anything. I would defo get a brand test when you can chick - the ic's aren't great. good luck - really hoping this is your :bfp: xx


----------



## nikkip

hiya been following this thread for a bit now. i really hope you get your BFP!!! praying you do!!!xxx


----------



## mummymadness

Morning hun , As i said thought i would pop by before i go to town ...
I dont see allot on this mornings , But it is quiet blurry .. Did a faint line come up in time limit hun ?? . xx .


----------



## sam's mum

Just darkened it and inverted the colours and I can see a line on it - doesn't help that it's not in focus but I'm sure there's something there. I'd wait a few days and get a digi :hugs: x


----------



## Lyrah

Yeah came up in the time limit.. OH can see it better than I can lol.

I hope that one isn't an evap. I'm really scared and nervous now.

It's weird how the first one was very very faint, yesterdays was quite clear and then todays is like the first.

I feel paranoid now that it's not going to work out for me :(

xxx


----------



## Lyrah

I'll take a clearer picture, will upload it in a sec.

xx


----------



## Lyrah

Camera has run out of batteries :(

Will have to go and buy some more later on.

xxx


----------



## maccy

Why don't you go to the Dr's hun they'll give you a blood test then you'll know for sure and it's free!


----------



## Lyrah

They will only do a blood test if the urine test they do is positive.. so I'm a little worried that it won't show up on the urine test :(

Could I still be getting very faint lines everyday even if I'm not pregnant?

I'm sure the faint lines mean something but I don't really know what to think.

xxx


----------



## maccy

I can't see alot on those pics but I know mine wouldn't show up on the computer either, but if they are pink and you have had them each time then they have to mean that your preg.

Gd luck!


----------



## celine

Lyrah its been proven time and time again that a line is a line :) Cant wait til you test digi!!


----------



## hopefullyno3

I can't see anything sorry hun. The IC are known for evaps, i hope yours aren't but very hard to tell at the moment. Can you either get OH to pee on 1 or put 1 under water to see if the same line comes up and then you will know if they are evaps or evan if your OH is preggers too?


----------



## srm0421

The drs usually get the tests that are more sensitive. most HPT's detect 20 or 25 MIU. the drs can get some that detect 10MIU and a blood test is positive if your levels are anything above 5. It is different for every person and every pregnancy. The HCG levels are only and estimate and they range very widely during the first weeks especially. here is a list of what the levels are.

# 3 weeks LMP: 5 - 50 mIU/ml
# 4 weeks LMP: 5 - 426 mIU/ml
# 5 weeks LMP: 18 - 7,340 mIU/ml
# 6 weeks LMP: 1,080 - 56,500 mIU/ml
# 7 - 8 weeks LMP: 7, 650 - 229,000 mIU/ml
# 9 - 12 weeks LMP: 25,700 - 288,000 mIU/ml
# 13 - 16 weeks LMP: 13,300 - 254,000 mIU/ml
# 17 - 24 weeks LMP: 4,060 - 165,400 mIU/ml
# 25 - 40 weeks LMP: 3,640 - 117,000 mIU/ml
# Non-pregnant females: <5.0 mIU/ml

So up until you reach 6 weeks since your LMP, your levels can be low. Once they hit six weeks they should be up over 1,000 and really show up on a test.You must also remember that these levels are based on O day as two weeks after LMP so if you O later the levels will be different too.


----------



## TashaAndBump

Hun, even if no line appears on a test at the docs, if you go and request a blood test to check your HCG they HAVE to do it. Also, I'm sure any good doctor would do a blood test as routine after a patient reports repeated faint positives, missed period and all the symptoms you have! Go to the doctors! (Don't know why I never thought of that before! :dohh:)

Good luck! xx


----------



## leanne0166

hopefullyno3 said:


> I can't see anything sorry hun. The IC are known for evaps, i hope yours aren't but very hard to tell at the moment. Can you either get OH to pee on 1 or put 1 under water to see if the same line comes up and then you will know if they are evaps or evan if your OH is preggers too?

What does IC mean? Looked at list of ebbreviations but couldn't see it. New to this so still learning the lingo!!
xx


----------



## celine

internet cheapies!

tooke me like a week before i figured it out myself


----------



## leanne0166

Oh dear, Ive invested (or not) in some of those! 
x


----------



## ricschick

Well I Def Think You Are Preg It Has Just Taken Me Half An Hour To Read This Thread! And Im Convinced. My Testssssssssssss Lol Looked The Same As Yours And I Was Preg And I Used The Same Tests From Ebay! The Reason It Maybe So Faint Still Is Because Your Amouint Of Hormone Might Not Be High Enough With Me It Always Took Me Longer To Get A Bfp. With My First I Didnt Get A Bfp Until I Was 6 Weeks Preg.

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ricschick

Why Dont You Go To Your Local Family Planning Clinic And Get Them To Test You?


----------



## mummymadness

Lyrah hun , Tommorrow Morning you should be able to test with Sainsburys Two pack tests :) They can be taken as early as 4 days before period so quiet sensitive :) . If not tommorrow Morning deffinatley the Morning after hun , Th epost woman assured me lol . xx .


----------



## mrsholmes

these IC sound like a nightmare! good luck for ur :bfp::bfp:


----------



## Snowball

Good luck hun!


----------



## sarah1989

Good Luck Lyrah!! Fingers x'd


----------



## jonnanne3

Good luck! :hug:


----------



## Lyrah

Thanks girls!! :)

I am almost certain I'm pregnant so I really hope this is it :D

I'm praying sooo sooo hard for this bfp, I hope that God will let me have one this month :)

xxx


----------



## Barneyboo

:happydance:I am sure that it will be! Look forward to your next post x x x :hug:


----------



## Lyrah

I just got OH to poas lol and no line whatsoever has shown up.. so must mean I'm preg!

x


----------



## sarah1989

Lyrah said:


> I just got OH to poas lol and no line whatsoever has shown up.. so must mean I'm preg!
> 
> x

Haha Lyrah thats too funny, Best of Luck Testing Honey!!! I really think you are pregnant and will see a strong :bfp: soon!!! :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## Kimberly28

Lyrah said:


> I just got OH to poas lol and no line whatsoever has shown up.. so must mean I'm preg!
> 
> x

LOL!!!!:rofl: That's too funny!! Good luck and please let us know how the test turns out!! Crossing my fingers and toes for a :bfp: for you!! Come on BFP!!!!!


----------



## mummymadness

Lyrah hun , Let me know if test gets there tommorow and what it shows :) . Theres 2 tests so if its faint you can go again next morning lol .
OH must have had fun doing that lol . xx .


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Oooh, really hope they start getting darker for you! xx


----------



## Stardancer

LMAO good on your hubby for going for that!!

Good Luck sweetie, I'm praying for you!


----------



## celine

Its sounding more and more positive sweets :)


----------



## sam's mum

Lyrah said:


> I just got OH to poas lol and no line whatsoever has shown up.. so must mean I'm preg!
> 
> x

:rofl::rofl::rofl: That's so funny! Hope you get a stronger line soon, but definitely sounds like this is it for you :D ...who'd have thought your OH would be the one to confirm it by POAS :rofl: x


----------



## TashaAndBump

Good luck testing today, hun!

:dust:


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Good luck hunni :hug:
xx


----------



## mummymadness

Good luck hun ,,,, Let us knwo what happens this morning . Did the tests coem through the post or is it ic today ... Ohhhhh i wanna nosey lol . xxx .


----------



## Lyrah

:rofl::rofl: at OH poas.. it was so funny when I asked him if he could do it hahaha.


Well, I did a test today and I can barely see anything at all.. I think I can see an extremely faint line and even OH says he can see it.. but it's very very hard to see and impossible to see on a picture, on a picture it looks like a bfn.

Baaah, I don't know if I am pregnant or not! 

Shall I upload the picture anyway??

xxx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

upload............. :D


----------



## Lyrah

https://img518.imageshack.us/img518/2602/dsc02296nt4.th.jpghttps://img518.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif

There we go :)

Sorry that I couldn't attach it, for some reason it wouldn't let me.

Doubt any of you will be able to see anything though :(

xxx


----------



## lola

maybe try taking a picture of the strip without the case on? sometimes the screens make it difficult to see?


----------



## Lyrah

I can't get the case off :rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

was it the sainsburys test hun ?? . xx .


----------



## wishing4ababy

You have to kinda dig your nails in at the end with those hun. Not that i have ever ripped cases open.......not much anyway!! :rofl:


----------



## Lyrah

Yeap was the sainsburys one

xxx


----------



## mummymadness

I wish i could see something hun ... But as a friend i would hate to lie to you . I respect you to much .
On the photo i dont see anything , It might be different there in front of you thow hunny . xxx .


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

no i dnt see anything at all... :(


----------



## Anababe

Sorry hun i cant see anything :( I hope you get your BFP soon :hugs: xxx


----------



## Lyrah

Here it is without the case.

I don't see anything :/
 



Attached Files:







DSC02300.jpg
File size: 86.9 KB
Views: 106


----------



## nellis10

Sorry Hun, I just don't see anything this time. :hugs:


----------



## acowart

It is def. very very faint but if you look hard enough you can see it..but i would wait maybe another week and it should get darker get a digi.


----------



## mummymadness

Keep testing every morning hun , I dont see a thing i wish i could .. I keep squinting and trying .
Maybe its true them ic are known for pinky evaps and getting hopes up , Stay away for ic girls . xxxx .


----------



## Lyrah

I'll keep testing.

I'm sure I'm pregnant.. 11 days late, preg symptoms...

Hmm.. it's all a bit odd :/

Don't know what to think.

x


----------



## wishing4ababy

are you 100% sure of the date you ov'd hun? :hugs: really hope the :bfp: catches up with you soon. xxx


----------



## jaccib

Sorry I can't see anything!


:hug:


Keep testing!!!!

J.xx


----------



## Lyrah

No I'm not sure of the date really.. I didn't do any opks this time and just went by my ovulation calendar.

Hmmm...

xx


----------



## krissi

Hunni I don't mean to sound mean but being late and symptoms don't always mean pregnancy. You have said it wasn't so long ago you came off BCP, i really am not saying this to be horrid but you are getting your hopes up so much saying you ARE pg i don't want you to be devestated if it turns out you aren't. If you are pg it looks more likely that you ovulated a lot later than you thought because at 11 days late that would make you around 6 weeks pg and you would expect to see more than a pale shadow by now. If you did O late then it will take time to show so perhaps wait a few days and then test again, if you get a faint line speak to the docs if not try and stop testing and wait and see as all this stressing will only make you ill xx Hope you don't think I am a cow xx


----------



## wantababybump

Oh hunnie, I dont see anything but that doesnt mean the line isnt there. I had a rough time with pregnancy tests the last time I was pregnant. I got a v. faint bfp on a dollarama cheapy so tested with clearblue and got bfn as well as a bfn on another brand test the same day. Next day tested with FRER and got bfn as well, and same the day after that. I finally got another v. faint BFP the day after that on a FRER test and on a digi. Sometimes it happens, when I had my first scan my dates were a week+ off so it was likely I ovulated late or implanted late...Our bodies are weird and have a way of tricking us. Best thing you can do is maybe wait a few days and try testing again. You really do have all the signs and I have a good feeling you are pregnant. Remember it's not over until af arrives. Keep positive. Good luck xo


----------



## passengerrach

sorry cant see anything hun they say u should be able to look at a preg test like a book and u shouldnt have to take it out of the case to see a line i agree with krissi sorry hun i really hope for u tht u ovulated late lots of luck for a bfp


----------



## Lyrah

krissi said:


> Hunni I don't mean to sound mean but being late and symptoms don't always mean pregnancy. You have said it wasn't so long ago you came off BCP, i really am not saying this to be horrid but you are getting your hopes up so much saying you ARE pg i don't want you to be devestated if it turns out you aren't. If you are pg it looks more likely that you ovulated a lot later than you thought because at 11 days late that would make you around 6 weeks pg and you would expect to see more than a pale shadow by now. If you did O late then it will take time to show so perhaps wait a few days and then test again, if you get a faint line speak to the docs if not try and stop testing and wait and see as all this stressing will only make you ill xx Hope you don't think I am a cow xx


Of course I don't think you're a cow hun.. I know what you mean it's ok :hugs:
I appreciate it when people are honest with me so I thank you for that :)

I honestly don't think it is from coming off BCP's (although it could be) as that was 5months ago and my last 2 cycles have been as regular as clockwork like they used to be.

The past 3 days I've had faint lines on tests and I'm almost certain they aren't evaps.. so i'm a little confused by that.

Maybe it is the fact that I have ovulated late and my hcg is taking a while to get high enough to show properly on a test.

I just hate this messing around, I wish I could get a straight answer. Still, I'll carry on testing and when I have the time (am working every day next week) I will make a drs appointment.

I must admit I do feel like crying though, it's so difficult not knowing the answer.. it's weird because in my heart I feel like I *know* my period isn't going to come whatsoever.

xx
xx


----------



## krissi

Aww hun I am glad it came across OK, fingers crossed you ovulated late xx


----------



## amslou

omg i have just read this thread from start to finish (took some time). I can imagine you are all over the place. What a whirlwind. Personally, i think i would tell myself now that i was not pregnant and get on with life. It could be the stress of worrying and wondering that is putting AF off and if you just resign yourself to the fact that you are not pg if af doesnt come in another week or two you can test again and/or go to see your doctor as like some of the girls say perhaps you ovulated late and its too early to tell.

I hope you get it sorted. Keep us posted!


----------



## Alexas Mommy

good luck! it must be so frustrating, i only took one test when i was pregnant, when i got one positive thats what i went by. the hormone levels in your urine may vary due to amount of drinks consumed or even the pregnancy test could have less hormone detection than the ones you took before. hope this is it for you! xoxo


----------



## Lyrah

You know what.. I just looked at the test I took yesterday again (haven't looked at it since I did it) and there is a definate pink line there.

I may take a pic of it :D

xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Oh hun, i'm sorry the one from this morning didn't show anything. Hopefully the other girls are right and you Ov'd later than you thought. And i hate to say this but they say you should never check an old test outside the time limit as it isn't an accurate result. This must all be so frustrating for you :hugs:


----------



## ricschick

hun it sounds to me that you are i had very very faint lines on those tests il post a pic later if you want? and it sounds that maybe you ovulated a few days later than normal or your hcg just takes longer to rise to be detected. i could never get a good bfp in a short space of time. good luck let me no if you want to see pics i still have all the tests!:blush:


----------



## welshcowgirl

I have been following this thread like mad lol.

you will prob shoot me, but I couldnt see anything on the 1st tests, but I can on todays. 

good luck xxx


----------



## Stardancer

:hugs:

I think, personally... that BCP messes you up so much, that you really can't (even with 2 'normal' cycles behind you) know for certain when you ovulated, if you ovulated, or if you're even late. :(

I agree that 11 days late and pregnancy symptoms sound promising, but I had soooo many PG symptoms in my last 2ww, and I wasn't pregnant. And you can't say for certain if you are 11 days late really. I think whoever said about forgetting about it, is probably right... you may be delaying AF with all this stress and worry. 

I *really* hope I'm wrong, but if *any* one of those faint positive's you got were BFP's, they would have darkened by now. The longer this goes on, the less likely (IMO) it is that you are pregnant. I'm sorry. hCG doubles everyday.

I would forget all about it - it's not going to change anything if by chance you are pregnant... and just wait for AF. A friend of mine had really bad irregular cycles after the BCP, and I didn't get AF for over a year. 

I hope and pray I'm wrong, but I think you're torturing yourself. :hug:


----------



## Alexas Mommy

that is not completely true. yes hormones do get higher with each day, however that does not always mean that you will get a darkened positive. i tested when i was 7 weeks pregnant and only got a faint positive. everyone is different and some people take a long time to get a positive. dont want to start a debate here, just wanted to let you know my experience.


----------



## Alexas Mommy

also want to say though, that you should probably just try to give yourself a break and stop thinking about it. i know it is hard, but it will help a lot especially if you are not pregnant and will be trying again next cycle it might be best just to let it happen. that was the best advice my sister ever gave me, and low and behold, the month i stopped trying, i got pregnant! anyways hope you are pregnant, if not, good luck next time!


----------



## Stardancer

Oh, :) yes I know not everyone is the same.. but if Lyrah got a positive a few days ago, it would be darker now.. not lighter. When I had my chemical I had faint positives for 5 days, then they got lighter. I rang the docs and she said if it got lighter the hormones were disappearing.

I don't want to upset anyone, but lyrah's faint positive was 2 days ago, so a test would at the very least STILL be faint... not non-existant.

I hope I am wrong :hug:


----------



## ricschick

Alexas Mommy said:


> also want to say though, that you should probably just try to give yourself a break and stop thinking about it. i know it is hard, but it will help a lot especially if you are not pregnant and will be trying again next cycle it might be best just to let it happen. that was the best advice my sister ever gave me, and low and behold, the month i stopped trying, i got pregnant! anyways hope you are pregnant, if not, good luck next time!

thats what happened with me 3rd time round stopped trying and got preg staight away, after 7 months of "trying"
and with my 1st and 2nd pregnancies didnt try at all and fell with 3months. i mean not trying by not temping or watching when i ovulated but we were activily trying for our girls.


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Stardancer said:


> Oh, :) yes I know not everyone is the same.. but if Lyrah got a positive a few days ago, it would be darker now.. not lighter. When I had my chemical I had faint positives for 5 days, then they got lighter. I rang the docs and she said if it got lighter the hormones were disappearing.
> 
> I don't want to upset anyone, but lyrah's faint positive was 2 days ago, so a test would at the very least STILL be faint... not non-existant.
> 
> I hope I am wrong :hug:

Thats exactly what happened to me last month, I pretty much knew a week before it was going to happen just coz the tests didn't darken. I know everyone says a line is a line, no matter how dark... but I've never known a healthy pregnancy not give out nice dark test linesafter a few days!

I can't see a line in your last pic, but I knoe from experience taht even fairly obvious faint lines can be really hard to get on camera! I really hope it does get darker for you. :hug:


----------



## Lyrah

Thanks girls :hugs:

Hmm, I don't know to be honest.

Todays test was still faint but hard to see.

I don't know. I don't know when to test again or whether to bother.

I just think it's kind of odd that 11 days ago when I was due to get my period, I had cramping as if it was on it's way any second.. and it didn't show up.

I'm not stressing or worrying about being pregnant so I don't think that's delaying it.

I don't know, I really hate everything right now:cry:


----------



## leanne0166

Oh Lyrah, 

Don't be blue!

We are all here for you! I agree, it does seem odd that you AF is not here, yet you are not having definate BFP's. 

Book in a see your GP, see what s/he says?

xx


----------



## eeyoresbird

Come on Lyrah the :witch: aint turned up yet and it aint over till the fat :witch: sings ok?

Dont wanna build false hope hun so best to get a decent test as soon as pay day comes and if its :bfp: then woo hoo and if :bfn: then we try and try again. U will get ur :bfp: just like we all will xxxxxxxx:hug:


----------



## Lyrah

Thanks girlies :hugs:

I want to see my dr but the earliest I'll be able to see her is Tuesday IF they aren't fully booked, they are such a busy surgery :(

You know I could really cry so hard right now, I don't even know what's wrong. 

I feel sad and frustrated and confused.

I'd give anything for that bfp so why can't it show up nicely for me :(

xxxxxx
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Alexas Mommy

:hug: you will get yours soon enough hun! i know its hard and stressful, but the best thing to do is take a breathe, and try to focus on something else. harder said than done i know, but i did it, and alexa came along! i swear, had i continued to stress, i would have never gotten pregnant. good luck! xoxo


----------



## susan_1981

Oh Lyrah, try not to feel down. You have the symptoms and sometimes people's pregnancy tests don't show up as positive for quite some time into their pregnancy. I think someone else said that on this thread as well. I really feel for you. You must feel so up in the air at the moment. I hope you get your BFP soon xxx


----------



## ricschick

ok its not very clear but in the very first one the line is so faint but there and they get darker.
https://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c270/claireedwards/Image061.jpg

https://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c270/claireedwards/Image062.jpg first bfp but its v hard to see.
https://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c270/claireedwards/Picture1556.jpg


----------



## Lyrah

Wow they look so alike mine!!!

How late were you when you first tested and how late were you when you got your bfp?

xxxx


----------



## Stardancer

I'm sorry Lyrah if I upset you... I just don't believe in giving false hope. I am PRAYING you are pregnant, but if you're not, you're not, and all the hoping and praying isn't going to change that y'know..? :hugs: I;ve had 9 years sweetie, just waiting to OV successfully. 

I hope you can see your doctor and he/she can shed some light. Maybe the cramps 11 days ago were ov?


----------



## ricschick

well i think i started testing when i was 6days late roughly and the reason i got these tests is because they are very sensitive but i still didnt get a clear bfp until i was atleast 2 weeks late thats just the way my body is.

can you see a line and is it pink?


----------



## mummymadness

Lyrah hunny , Dont get sad ...
Without AF anything is possible , I hope the Dr sees you and offers some explaintion .
Keep Testing hun you never know youmay of ovulated real late and are still getting faint positives , Just coz we cannot see them doesnt mean u dont hunny .
I hope u know one way or another real soon. I will check in , Tommorrow morning to see if the test is a little darker to cheer u up . xxxxxx.


----------



## Lyrah

Thanks all of you <3

Ricschick, yeah I can see a line and it is pale pink.. just very faint.

xx




Stardancer said:


> I'm sorry Lyrah if I upset you... I just don't believe in giving false hope. I am PRAYING you are pregnant, but if you're not, you're not, and all the hoping and praying isn't going to change that y'know..? :hugs: I;ve had 9 years sweetie, just waiting to OV successfully.
> 
> I hope you can see your doctor and he/she can shed some light. Maybe the cramps 11 days ago were ov?

It's ok don't worry, you didn't upset me.:hugs: :)
I understand where you are coming from and appreciate your honesty :) 

Maybe the cramps were ov.. not too sure, they were very periody.. I'm not too sure what ov cramps feel like:blush:


----------



## Gabrielle

hey Lyrah, i have been following your thread and havent ever posted anything. You do sound like your pregnant and i hope and pray for you that you are. You have to realize that it can all be mental and thats why you have pg symptoms and your stressing out so af is late. Trust me i know you DONT want to hear that, we just are all here for you and not trying to make you upset. We are all hear for each other and we are honest and just dont want to see you get hurt. My last cycle ttc i was a week late, and had pg symptoms and bfns, so i wasnt preggers but i sure thought i was. Hopefully yours are promising and im sure you can see the lines on the test, its so hard to get them to show up on the computer. All the adivce i can give you is to try and stay relaxed, keep yourself busy and test in two days. Give your body more time to build up hcg if you o'd late. And of course go see the doc either way so they can put you at ease. I wish you the best of luck sweetie and if your preggers thats awesome! and if your not than i feel your pain,and just like us you can have fun trying again! Hope this helps, hang in there hunni. Lots of hugs! fingers, toes crossed for you!


----------



## jesterjigger

Oh, I hope this is it for you! Can you try a different brand of test? I can't imagine how crazy you must be feeling with all of this going on.


----------



## Lyrah

I tested using an IC again this morning.. didn't want to test properly with a better test for a few days but still wanted to test.

Well again, a very faint pink line.


:shrug:


----------



## mummymadness

At least you can see another pink line hun :) , Can we have a sneeky peek at it ?. xx .


----------



## ricschick

Lyrah said:


> I tested using an IC again this morning.. didn't want to test properly with a better test for a few days but still wanted to test.
> 
> Well again, a very faint pink line.
> 
> 
> :shrug:

hun a line is a line!!! no matter if is strong or faint!!! if its pink and has come up in the time limit then its a bfp!! you have had too many faint pink lines for you to not be pregnant and again exactly like me!!
i say you are preg!!


----------



## sam's mum

If you're still getting faint lines don't give up yet! Fingers crossed that you just ovulated late and it's still too early to get a clear line :hugs: x


----------



## Purplemoon

Good Luck hon!!! A line is a line!!


----------



## Gabrielle

i would say congrats are in order...a line is a line, like they all said. ANd as long as its pink!! Post a pic sweetie!?!?! Good luck


----------



## Alexas Mommy

i agree with everyone else, a line is a line! congrats, hope you will soon be moving over to first tri! good luck!


----------



## Stardancer

https://homepage.ntlworld.com/fiona24/bfp.gif
​


----------



## The Catster

Hi hun....by gosh this is a long thread!!!

I got messed about with the IC's last cycle!!!! I saw a very faint pink line too.....but it ended with :witch:

So I know how u feeling hun....if u not seen her and u r late then its all good stuff!!!! My AF came bang on time!!!! But more hopeful for this cycle!!!

Keep goin...invest in pregnancy test dowe jones index!!! lmao!!!

xxx:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## celine

wow Lyrah looks like you did it!!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I hope it wasn't my post that got you down! I just wanted to mention it, coz i know how awful it is to get really excited only to find out your lines dissapear completely in a few days! Then again, hopefully you're just getting emotional coz you are pregnant.. asl oads have said, you could have O'd late which is why the lines are erally faint, or as said above, some people dont even get bfp for aages. My fingers are crossed for you, I really hope you get a strong line soon after all this! Anything is possible while AF is keeping away! :hug:


----------



## Lyrah

Wow all you girlies think I've done it :happydance::happydance:

I would take a picture but I can't because..

1. My batteries in my camera are dead :(
2. I can't really see the line anymore.. I did it 12 hours ago :(

Butttt.. I may pop out and try to get a picture of it, don't think any of you will be able to see anything though!

Annndddd.. I've got paid, YAY! (early than expected:happydance:)

Sooooo.. I might pop out and get a digi???

But I'm waaaay too afraid to do it incase it's too early for my hcg to pick up (if im pregnant) and then get a 'Not pregnant' shoved right infront of my eyes.

I've still got a FRER and a sainsburys test to use :D

12 days late.. hmmm!

xxxxx


----------



## Gabrielle

Good luck hun! Dont worry...it sounds very promising!!!!!! ;)


----------



## sarah1989

Good Luck Lyrah!!! Best of Luck Hun, I am almost sure it will be a :bfp:


----------



## mrsholmes

get a digi so you know but 12 days late idsay a massive:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mummymadness

All sounding good hun :) . Try stay positive :) .
Test tommorrow with frer or sainsburys one hun , If you get a faint line then you know all them different brands cannot be lying .. Then try again next morning with other frer if still no witch and a faint line go wild with a digi :) . Good luck sweety . xxx .


----------



## Lyrah

Thank you :)

I can't pick which one out of the FRER and the sainsburys one to use tommorow morning.. hmmm.. can't decide!!

Which one shall I use?

xxxxxx


----------



## mummymadness

Lol hummm wich to use , Wich ever one you want hunny . Try the frer one see what happens :) . xx .


----------



## Lyrah

Ok :D

Am nervous!!

Come on little line, darken please!!

xxx


----------



## Lyrah

I have just read this somewhere:

_"If it shows up before 10 minutes and is pink, no matter how light, it is a positive. All the tests have a strip where the positive will show up, and if you turn the test just right you can see it most of the time. A true positive should have some pink color to it."_


So chances are, it's very likely that I could possibly be pregnant.. right?

Sorry to keep bugging you all with the stupid questions... you're all keeping me sane!! :blush:


----------



## Alexas Mommy

it sounds to me that you are def pregnant! see i never did the whole torture thing by taking more than one test lol i got one faint pos test and that was it. i cant imagine going through all this lol good luck!


----------



## susan_1981

I think you are definitely pregnant. I'd be getting excited now if I was you. But at the same time, I can understand why you are being cautious. Don't want to get too excited until you know for sure. I think we are all getting excited for you! I don't think have long left in this section, you'll be moving over to the first trimester very soon. I'll miss this thread though xxx


----------



## Gabrielle

hun, with my last baby i had really faint lines and i was indeed preggo so dont you worry!!!!!! i bet theres that little bugger inside of you . Congrats!


----------



## Lyrah

Thanks girls, I think so too!

As for the tests.. well..

1. Surely they wouldn't ALL be evaps.. 5 tests, each with an evap? I think not..(although could happen!)
2. The lines have come up in the time limit and are a very pale pink.
3. OH poas and didn't get a line whatsoever.. which means no evap lines :)

You have no idea how tempted I am to just say I'm pregnant now and say I've had several bfps.. but there's still that at the back of my mind where I'm thinking 'What if I'm actually not..?'

It's absolute TORTURE!! :dohh:


----------



## The Catster

Well u will :hug:defo find out in the morning!!!! Just 12 little hours to go!!!


----------



## mummymadness

You Keep thinking Positive thoughts , It sounds like this is your time :) .
If you use the other two tests you have the frer and the Sainsburys and both have faint positives then you know yourself 100% hun this is it . xxxx .


----------



## babezone

hey try using another brand of tests other then the cheapys then if theres pink line on them id say ur getting a faint bfp

or jus go crazy and get a digi and then it will say either way then u wont have to stare at no more lines! thinking am i or aint i.

gud luck x


----------



## TashaAndBump

Use both tomorrow morning?


----------



## Lyrah

Hmm I'm worried about using them all in one go.. I think I'd rather spread them out otherwise I'm going to be going backwards and forwards from Asda with stocks of Clearblue tests :rofl:

Should I test tommorow or leave it a couple of days and re-test?

xxxx


----------



## TashaAndBump

I would test tomorrow with both tests, and THEN I would stock up with CB digis (or just buy a 2 pack), and if you are still getting lines it should show up on a digi... If you get a 'not pregnant' you obviously need to wait a few days - give yourself a break from testing - and test again in 3 days time with the second digi... Go from there :)

Good luck sweets x


----------



## babezone

hun ur wat 14 days late if u were pregnant it wud show now ....regardless of wat time u pee....most show 4days before af that was 18 days ago for u!!

i say use other test now not in mornin.....then if u get a line use a digi tomo.....if u get no test on a line now then dnt use a digi.....the longer u put it off and wait the more ur torturing urself and us!!!! lol

bloody test!!!! lol


----------



## The Catster

Hi there!!!

How many DPO are you???? Coz if your 14 days late then most tests will give you ur answer right now....as I am guessing you are around 24DPO minimum.....

Look at this chart, with regards to the strength of tests...versus....DPO.....
(Most tests are 25miu- so u will get your result tomorow!!)

https://www.webwomb.com/hpt_levels_hcg_levels.htm

Hope this helps!!! :happydance:


----------



## TashaAndBump

Oooh here's an idea! Pee in a jar tomorrow morn... then go out and buy as many different brands as you can find - dip them all in. Because it's the same wee sample, if you really are pregnant then you should get positives on most of them! :D


----------



## sarah1989

TashaAndBump said:


> Oooh here's an idea! Pee in a jar tomorrow morn... then go out and buy as many different brands as you can find - dip them all in. Because it's the same wee sample, if you really are pregnant then you should get positives on most of them! :D

haha I like this idea!!! Best of Luck Lyrah, I really think this is your time!!!


----------



## Lyrah

I'm 12 days late and 24dpo (unless I ov'd late)

I don't really want to test now cos I've drunk loads today and I'd rather it was most accurate so in the morning haha.

Love the idea of going out and getting all diff brands of tests tommmorow but the problem is that Asda don't seem to have much of a variety.. and I haven't got time to pop to town tommorow either as I've got work :(

Baaaaahhh, what shall I do?? :dohh:

xxx


----------



## Lyrah

Infact, any of you wanna go in the chatroom now?

xxx


----------



## The Catster

Lyrah said:


> Infact, any of you wanna go in the chatroom now?
> 
> xxx

Yeh Ok!!!!


----------



## mummymadness

I would test tommorrow morning just so we can all neb at the tests lol . Get the different rbands you can find in Asdas and the 2 u allready have and see what happens hun . xx .


----------



## Lyrah

https://img90.imageshack.us/img90/8409/dsc02301ug6.th.jpghttps://img90.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif


----------



## jonnanne3

Lyrah, 
If it's any help..... he is mine when I was pregnant and you can hardly see a line. One is with a IC and the other is with a Dollar Store brand. Good luck girl! I know this is your :bfp: :hug:
 



Attached Files:







inverted bfp 6-08.jpg
File size: 95.9 KB
Views: 69


----------



## Lyrah

Wow thanks :D

So I take it your lines were like mine are now?

xxx:hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Lyrah, have you used a digi yet hun??


----------



## Lyrah

Not yet I haven't no.

I've had 6 tests, all with very faint lines.

Tommorow morning I'm going to be doing a FRER.. then if there is a faint line on that (really do hope so..) then I will be going out to get a digi.

xxx


----------



## jonnanne3

My lines for a while were very faint. They did get darker over time, but I was using FR then. (I ran out of IC's) I would get a better brand when you are able to and get to the doctor ASAP. Good luck! :hug:


----------



## mrsholmes

good luck this morning wth the digi x


----------



## Lyrah

Have just done a FRER.

Can see a very very very faint line.

xxxxx


----------



## SianMA

Can't wait to hear about the digi test. Big hugs and good luck. xx


----------



## leanne0166

Morning! Thats 7 tests now isn't it Lyrah? Are you planning on doing a digi? Is so, when? Still no sign of AF? Any other symptoms?x


----------



## The Catster

leanne0166 said:


> Morning! Thats 7 tests now isn't it Lyrah? Are you planning on doing a digi? Is so, when? Still no sign of AF? Any other symptoms?x

Dito!!!! Do a Digi maaaaaan!!!!
:test: with a DIGI!!!! Definative answer hun....it will pick up the HCG in ur urine!!!! U really are gonna go bananas!!! :hug:


----------



## Lyrah

Yep 7 tests now.

I'm wondering whether to do a digi when I get a stronger line, otherwise I don't think it will give me an accurate result just yet.

No sign of af at all.

My symptoms at the mo are just sore boobs, tiredness, peeing a lot, bloated, dull cramps and twinges and also the fact that I'm really picky with my food. 

When OH and I went out for the day the day before yesterday, we were walking around for ages looking for somewhere to eat and I was getting all frustrated with myself because everywhere we had a look at, I just didn't fancy at all. We then went to pizza hut in the end and I refused to have any other pizza apart from a plain ham and pineapple one.. I didn't want any strong flavours or anything.. was most odd for me cos I usually love my food!!!

xxxx


----------



## Snowball

Have you got a pic of todays test? :D I'm so excited for you:happydance:


----------



## sam's mum

Lyrah said:


> My symptoms at the mo are just sore boobs, tiredness, dull cramps and twinges and also the fact that I'm really picky with my food.

That's exactly how I felt! And I usually love all food :laugh2:

Have you got a photo of today's test? 7 tests can't be wrong :wohoo: x


----------



## Lyrah

I will go and try to take a picture of it, my camera is pretty much dead atm but I can try :D

xxxx


----------



## Lyrah

Here it is.. not sure if you'll be able to see the very faint line though

x
 



Attached Files:







DSC02302.jpg
File size: 78.8 KB
Views: 139


----------



## mummymadness

Morning Lyrah hun .. I see a shadow on todays , I carnt see any pink but its on the computer wich sometimes is rubbish lol .
Its best to do what we talked about last night Hun Docs Tues for a blood test to tell you 100% one way or another . 
Truthfully i think if there very faint you may get a notpregnant on a digi when you could easily still be pregnant in early stages (Ovulated late) .
I would try a digi maybe but if it says notpregnant go see Docs and demand blood test on Tuesday :) . xxx .


----------



## Anababe

I cant see a line on the FRER hun, but maybe its just the picture. I agree you should go to the docs for a blood test :) good luck xx


----------



## nellis10

Hun I was getting lines like those and I am definitely NOT pregnant. I think you've been getting evap lines which someotimes can be hard to distinguish between that and very faint BFPs.

I think the best thing now, to put your mind at ease is to go to the docs and have them confirm it either way.:hugs:


----------



## becstar

Please go to the doctor... all this wondering and worrying can't be doing you any good. And the suspense is killing me!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

i see summat.. i aint sure what but i see summat.. looks like a shodow line..


----------



## The Catster

I can't see anything on todays test....but like u sed, very hard to see on laptops etc...but if you can see it in real life then that's all that matters!!!

But yeh, get ya self to the Docs and demand a HCG, don't think the Doc will do it, think u will have to see a Nurse...but u still need Docs permission....well thats what they are like at our Docs.
I was cheeky once, I made an appointment with the Nurse and she asked me what I wanted and I told her a HCG test and then she had to get permission off one the Docs whilst I was sat there....they got the permission so it was all happy days...so u cuc be cheeky and go straight for the Nurse lol????
Some Docs will fob you off and say wait for AF or until HPTs are conclusive...stand ya ground and say that its making u anxious etc...

:hugs:


----------



## Lyrah

Thanks girls

I dont think they are evaps.. I've had 7 tests all on diff brands and each one has had a line and got OH to poas and he didn't get a line at all.

I don't know :huh:


xx


----------



## Lyrah

I feel dreadfully sick with the thought of not being pregnant and the anxiety of it. If I turn out not to be pregnant, this is gonna completely crush me for quite a while. :(


----------



## sam's mum

:hugs: I'd go to the doctor and ask for a blood test - can't be doing you any good stressing about it. Can't see anything on today's test but you haven't had any without faint lines on yet have you? If your OH didn't get a line they can't all be evaps! I think it might be too early for a digi too as the lines are still very faint and they tend to be less sensitive x


----------



## mummymadness

I know your nervous hun , But you need to know one way or another .. And this stress isnt going to give u deffinate answers . Good luck at Docs sweety . xx .


----------



## ricschick

i think you are preg!!!!!!!


----------



## Alexas Mommy

i agree with mummymadness demand a blood test. good luck! :hug:


----------



## Rumpskin

Lyrah, STOP testing and go to the doctors. This is not doing you any good darling. You need to know one way or another so that you can move on. Your life must be at a standstill. Sorry if this seems blunt and it is not meant to come across this way but I feel for you so much. 

Good luck sweets and lots of love xxx


----------



## bambikate

go to docs hun, i think you are pg x x x


----------



## happy mum

Been following this link since 17th sept..
I'm starting to worry for you Lyrah!!!
Really think you should see dr. Its 11 days now you've been in limbo, its gonna drive you mad. last year i was 8 days late then got my period that was bad enough, so i know this must be doing your head in!
sorry but i really think if you had ovulated 25days ago you'd have a very clear line by now, so i guess the possibilites are .... you ovulated late... or your not pregnant and your body is playing a very cruel trick.
sorry to be blunt... really hope you don't think bad of me, but all this guessing.......
really feel for you and i really hope with all my heart that the drconfirms your pg!!!
good luck lyrah .. you've got to know the truth for your own sanity!!
good luck again, be keeping my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## becstar

happy mum said:


> Been following this link since 17th sept..
> I'm starting to worry for you Lyrah!!!
> Really think you should see dr. Its 11 days now you've been in limbo, its gonna drive you mad. last year i was 8 days late then got my period that was bad enough, so i know this must be doing your head in!
> sorry but i really think if you had ovulated 25days ago you'd have a very clear line by now, so i guess the possibilites are .... you ovulated late... or your not pregnant and your body is playing a very cruel trick.
> sorry to be blunt... really hope you don't think bad of me, but all this guessing.......
> really feel for you and i really hope with all my heart that the drconfirms your pg!!!
> good luck lyrah .. you've got to know the truth for your own sanity!!
> good luck again, be keeping my fingers crossed for you x

Seconded, every word! :hug:


----------



## celine

I thrid it |:)
Lyrah is you not pg then you still should be at the docs askeing where is af then? They should be able to give you an answer either wya, I hope its the answer we all want for you
xxx


----------



## Lyrah

Thanks all of you so much :hugs:

I must admit.. up until today, I've been fine and happy.. but this morning I didn't want to go to work, I just wanted to curl up and cry out of complete frustration and upset with not knowing what's going on at all.

It's dreadfully irritating, especially as having not been in this situation before.

I refuse point blank to test any further, I've had enough of it for the time being.

In the next few days, I guess it's now up to the dr to decide. One way or another, I'm going to find out if I'm pregnant.. if not then I will find out what the hell is going on with my body. Also if I'm not pregnant, I refuse to ever, ever use a pregnancy test in my life again cos of how far have they pushed my hopes up, I know that sounds stupid, but that's how I feel. If this isn't my month.. I'm going to be hurting so, so much, I know I am. Not just because I'm not pregnant.. but because of those tests being so mean to me and winding me up. It would be pure heartbreak. I know that sounds lame and everything.. but that's how it feels to me. It's as if the tests are holding a baby infront of my face and then snatching it away from me. I'm starting to hurt already.

I personally think I am.. but I guess time will tell.

As for today.. I've still been getting dull cramps and twinges and sore boobs. That cheered me up a bit :)

Rant over for now, I guess. Sorry girls, I had to let it out of my system. I want to cry, but just can't.

xxxxxxx


----------



## sam's mum

:hugs: Really hope you get some answers soon...can't even imagine how frustrating it must be for you x


----------



## TashaAndBump

:hugs: I'm sorry you're feeling so down, hun.

Have you made an appointment at the doctors yet? 

I hope you can get some answers soon x:hugs:x


----------



## passengerrach

i had this a while ago 2 hun i was about 3 weeks late for my period did god knows how many tests and convinced myself i was pregnant the lines on my tests were like urs barely visable and even on some they were clearer but i was never pregnant what i actualy had was a 5 an half centimeter cyst on one of my ovarys which stopped me getting my period normally maybe u have the same thing becuase i know when you think you are pregnant your body can start convincing u of it 2. maybe u should check with the docs this isnt the case for u 2 im really sorry hun but i think the tests would have got darker by now because when you are pregnant ur hormones double every 2 days i think so they should almost certainly be darker by now im really sorry to be so blunt and i hope i havnt hurt ur feelings. pregnant or not u really need to see a doctor and c what is up hun i really hope u r pregnant hun because i know how i felt when it turned out id never been pregnant at all hurts like hell. good luck


----------



## Lyrah

Haven't made an appointment yet.. my surgery is really bad in the fact that they don't pre-book appointments.. you have to ring up or go in early on the day you want appointment. It's annoying!! 

So Tuesday morning, I'm going to get up early and get to the drs in the hope they will see me. I won't take no for an answer :hissy:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## srm0421

I am so sorry you are going through this and i hope one way or another you get answers. I really hope that you are pregnant but if you are not, we will all be here for you and help you get through it with encouragement. Good luck and think positively, you do not know it is bad news, just be confident that everything happens for a reason.


----------



## veeeh

I hope things go well at the doctors on Tuesday Lyrah and that whatever happens you get a firm answer and can stop torturing yourself with "am I/aren't I". 

Good luck!
:hugs: V


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Oh lyrah i hope you can get all this sorted soon hun :hugs: it must be a nightmare. I still have my fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## sarah1989

Fingers Crossed for a :bfp: Lyrah, best of Luck!!! :hugs:


----------



## tmr1234

good luck hope you get sorted soon :hug:


----------



## littlestar

Good Luck with the doctors!


----------



## alphatee

oh im so glad ur going to docs as u said in the chatrm getting a appointment is hard hopefully ul get in & everyhting gets sorted & u get :bfp:plzzz let it be fingers crossed & ill b thinking of you x


----------



## wishing4ababy

I agree with everyone else - you should get yourself to the docs and demand a blood test to find out what is going on hun. Good luck - am thinking about you. xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

Good luck Lyrah, really hope u manage to get that dr appt. I feel so sorry for you, and hope this sorts itself once and for all so you can get on with the rest of your life, whether that consists of lots of :sex: and trying again or planning for the arrival of :baby: in next 9 months!!! This is not fair on you and I can't believe the tests can be so nasty if ur not - I could see a definite line on one of the tests so I am confused too........it has made me dubious of tests now espesh the IC ones. Take care and give me a shout if you need anything ok? :hug: :kiss:


----------



## redberry3

keep my fingers and toes crossed for you!!!!
good luck!!!

:hugs:


----------



## Lyrah

Thanks girls :hug:

I am hopefully going to drs tommorow so will mention this but I just wanted your opinions/advice..

Basically..
Today I have noticed lots of ewcm.. and this is around the time I am meant to be ovulating... :confused:

Also.. the main thing I wanted to say was that I have a cough atm.. and earlier when I coughed twice, I had two very sharp pains in my uterus. When I was walking around Asda 15mins ago, I suddenly couldn't walk without pain. I had this sudden throbbing/stretching kind of feeling in between my uterus and ovary.. I still have it now. I had to get a cab home instead of walk (Asda is only a 5-10min walk away) cos it hurt so much.

I'm worried what's going on. Could this all be related to pregnancy or something entirely different? OH thinks it's pregnancy related and reckons its where everything is stretching around and bean getting comfy (if I am pg).

Bit scared :(

xxx


----------



## The Catster

Ooooo this waiting is a nuisance isnt it!!! You poor thing!!!

You know, the amount of women on here that have a late period and then get pg the very next cycle is astonishing!!!! So I know, you really really want it this month, as we all do, and u will be devastated if u not, but this will make you more determined and stronger for next cycle!!!

Your pains....could they be O pains, coz if you r getting EWCM...then makes sense???? In that case- BD today and tomoz just in case!!!!

And as for your Doctors....you cant make an appointment??? How blinkin arcaic is that??? Weird, maaaan!!!

Keep us posted!!!! And I hope you get wonderful news at the Docs!!!

xx:hug::hug:


----------



## wantababybump

The Catster said:


> Ooooo this waiting is a nuisance isnt it!!! You poor thing!!!
> 
> You know, the amount of women on here that have a late period and then get pg the very next cycle is astonishing!!!! So I know, you really really want it this month, as we all do, and u will be devastated if u not, but this will make you more determined and stronger for next cycle!!!
> 
> Your pains....could they be O pains, coz if you r getting EWCM...then makes sense???? In that case- BD today and tomoz just in case!!!!
> 
> And as for your Doctors....you cant make an appointment??? How blinkin arcaic is that??? Weird, maaaan!!!
> 
> Keep us posted!!!! And I hope you get wonderful news at the Docs!!!
> 
> xx:hug::hug:


Catster is right. There are loads of women on here who get a period, skip one and then get their next one right on time next month...I am one of them. Before I got pregnant last time I got my first period after my m/c and then I skipped one and really thought I could have been pregnant, got a blood test done and got a bfn. I didnt even have a chance to get my next period because just like you I noticed I had loads of EWCM and decided to get some opks and turns out I was ovulating so bedded tons and I got pregnant that same month. I hope in your case you are pregnant and you wont have to worry much longer...but please hunnie dont give up on TTC because of this one time. There are so many girls who go through the same thing every month but it really does make you stronger. I have had 2 miscarriages in 6 months and I am more determined now to TTC then I was before but even if AF comes I will continue trying because I know I am meant to be a mom and sweetie you are too. If you need to take a month break just to get your thoughts in order remember we are all here to support you, I just really dont like to see you down and dont want to see you hurt. BIG :hug: xo


----------



## ricschick

Lyrah said:


> Thanks girls :hug:
> 
> I am hopefully going to drs tommorow so will mention this but I just wanted your opinions/advice..
> 
> Basically..
> Today I have noticed lots of ewcm.. and this is around the time I am meant to be ovulating... :confused:
> 
> Also.. the main thing I wanted to say was that I have a cough atm.. and earlier when I coughed twice, I had two very sharp pains in my uterus. When I was walking around Asda 15mins ago, I suddenly couldn't walk without pain. I had this sudden throbbing/stretching kind of feeling in between my uterus and ovary.. I still have it now. I had to get a cab home instead of walk (Asda is only a 5-10min walk away) cos it hurt so much.
> 
> I'm worried what's going on. Could this all be related to pregnancy or something entirely different? OH thinks it's pregnancy related and reckons its where everything is stretching around and bean getting comfy (if I am pg).
> 
> Bit scared :(
> 
> xxx

in early pregnancy you do have a lot discomfort down there and it is where your body is getting ready and stretching. its a good sign!!!!


----------



## mummymadness

Good luck for tommorrow hun :) . I hope you make sure they give u a deffinate answer :) . xxx .


----------



## leanne0166

Good luck with the doctor tomorrow Lyrah... Remember to be assertive and demand support from him/her in what ever way you can xx


----------



## mrsholmes

good luck x


----------



## Lyrah

Thank you so much all of you ladies! :hugs:

You have no idea how much it means to me to have you lovely girls to turn to.. you're all wonderful friends to me.

:hug::hugs::hug:

xxxxx


----------



## Lyrah

Oh goodness, I don't think before I speak do I?!

Someone just said to me that I need a glass of wine or some vodka to make me feel better as I have a streaming cold..

..I said 'Nah I can't, I'm pregnant.'

:dohh::dohh:

I don't even know if I am! I just sort of blurted it out :rofl:

Goodness me, whatever shall I do with myself! :dohh::blush:


----------



## Chris77

Lyrah said:


> Oh goodness, I don't think before I speak do I?!
> 
> Someone just said to me that I need a glass of wine or some vodka to make me feel better as I have a streaming cold..
> 
> ..I said 'Nah I can't, I'm pregnant.'
> 
> :dohh::dohh:
> 
> I don't even know if I am! I just sort of blurted it out :rofl:
> 
> Goodness me, whatever shall I do with myself! :dohh::blush:

:rofl::rofl: Ah, woman's intuition perhaps??


----------



## wantababybump

Good luck for tomorrow hunnie! Dont let the doctors fob you off, demand answers!! I will be checking in on you tomorrow. xo


----------



## andi01

:hug:Oh My; this thred was sooo long! The more I read; the more my tummy was doing summersalts for you!
Good luck with everything; its a shame your on such a crazy rollercoster ride.


----------



## becstar

Good luck today.


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Good luck hunni :hug:
xx


----------



## krissi

Hope you are def going to the docs today hun as this has been going on long enough now ans its not doing you any good this am i, aren't I, you need answers. I really think you probably aren't pregnant YET to be honest as you would expect to see a good line by now even if you O'd late, you have been testing all week x but by the sounds of it you are O'ing now so i expect to see a proper BFP in 2 weeks time missus xx good luck xxx


----------



## Stardancer

Good Luck Lyrah!!


----------



## wishing4ababy

good luck at the docs hun. Let us know how you get on. xxx


----------



## Lyrah

Managed to get an appointment!! Got app at 3.50pm :)

xxx


----------



## sam's mum

Good luck today! Hope everything goes ok :hugs: x


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Goodluck at the docs, hope you get the news we're all hoping for! xx


----------



## mummymadness

Will be hear later to see what Docs said hun good luck . xx .


----------



## Jai_Jai

GOOD LUCK at the DR's hun!! will be thinking of you, let me know how you get on big:hugs: and lots of baby :dust: :kiss:


----------



## Snowball

Good luck for this afternoon hun! :dust:


----------



## nikkip

good luck chick hope you get your BFP!!!!


----------



## Lyrah

Thanks for all the good luck messages :hugs:

I am so nervous. I've got so much to explain to her and have no idea how to word it!

I've got to tell her about the odd bleeding I had for over 2 weeks.. the fact the hospital gave me the wrong diagnosis.. the fact that ive been told by hospital i need a blood test for anemia.. and the fact i think im pregnant!

Agggghh!!!


----------



## jonnanne3

Good luck to you today! Thinking of you! Bunches of :dust: to you! :hug:


----------



## celine

Im so glad you will get all ur answers soon :)


----------



## passengerrach

good luck today hun


----------



## Lyrah

I can't stop falling asleep!! :dohh::sleep:


----------



## FsMummy

Hey i've read this thread all the way thru and i'm keeping my fingers crossed for you! good luck at the doctors, i'll be thinking of u x


----------



## celine

Lyrah what time u going to the docs?


----------



## Lyrah

My app is at 3.50 so I will be leaving here in about 1hour 45mins

xx


----------



## Erised

Finally caught up with 58 pages... what a horrible rollercoaster you're on. I honestly hope you'll get the tests you want today, and that they'll be positive for you =) Will check back later today to see how things went!

Good Luck.


----------



## Gabrielle

Good luck sweetie!!!!! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## eeyoresbird

Good luck Lyrah. Sorry not been in touch for a while.

Make sure you get every point across in the docs hun u need to know what is happening.

Will be thinking of u at 3.50 and keeping my fingers, toes and eyes crossed. Will be back on later (hopefully to congratulate you)

:hug: hun xx


----------



## amber20

Good luck!


----------



## Alexas Mommy

i'll be thinking of you today. hope you get some definite answers! ill check up on you later! :hug:


----------



## veeeh

Good luck Lyrah!
:hugs: V


----------



## carino

Wow......just read through all of this all the very best of luck for later.

J.xx


----------



## Sarah+

Just wanted to add my luck too :)


----------



## stargazer

Wishing you all the best hun...

Good luck

:hug:


----------



## celine

Luck & babydust Lyrah!
Even if you arent pg please dont be sad, at least the doc will be able to help you and explain why and whats going on.
xxx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

and the conclusion is.........


----------



## ricschick

well what happened!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## Stardancer

*waits*

I hope this doesn't mean bad news :(


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

shes on i can see her below... hurry hurry hurry


----------



## mummymadness

iam around now hunny looking for what happened . xx .


----------



## Lyrah

I'm back! Sorry if this is long!!!

I saw a different doctor today, he was absolutely wonderful! I'm going to get it changed so that he can be my main GP.

So I explained absolutely everything to him.. all about the bleeding, the tests etc. I handed him the form that A&E had told me to give to my dr and he was annoyed with the hospital at the fact they had just fobbed me off, diagnosing me with a 'heavy period' even though what I had wasn't even a period, let alone heavy.. and they had given me the wrong medication. He said the tablets they had given me were for extreme heavy bleeding that's uncontrollable. He said that the hospital hadn't even thought things through properly about me possibly being pregnant, miscarriage, ectopic etc so wasn't happy with the care they had given me at all.

He asked me if it's a planned pregnancy and I told him that yes it was. He looked over the moon and was saying how wonderful it is that we're trying. I'm so shocked because I would have thought I'd be looked down on.. but he was so fantastic and treated me like a human being.:)

So he worked out my dates and has said that he thinks it's quite possible I had a threatened miscarriage but baby has managed to cling on which means mummy and baby are safe for now :)

He asked me if I had sore boobs, I said yes but only on and off.. he asked me if my tummy feels swollen and I said yes I'm very bloated (jeans are getting tighter now, noticed it today!!) and he asked me how my energy levels are.. to which I replied, very low.. I'm very, very tired.

He then said to me that the symptoms are all matching up and he said it's very likely I am pregnant and that he really thinks I am expecting.

He's given me a container so I can get my FMU tommorow.. and has told me to hand it into the hospital (since it's opposite to where I live) and then to phone surgery back in 48hours to get my results. He said they are sensitive tests, but if it does come back negative and I'm still not feeling right.. then he's going to carry out some more tests and get some bloodwork done for me. He has asked me to book an appointment to see him for in a weeks time, which I've done. So I'm seeing him next Tuesday at 3pm.

He now wants me on bedrest just incase.

But yep, the chances of me being pregnant are pretty high :) To hear from your very own doctor that he thinks you're pregnant is amazing.

So that's my update for today, sorry if it was long :)

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Stardancer

https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q189/kristen7467/GreatNews.jpg


----------



## mummymadness

So happy that you got a great Dr hun :) .
Hopefully the tests in 48 hours will show what you have thought all along .

xxxxxxx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Party!!!!!


----------



## nellis10

*YIPPEEEE!!!!!!*


----------



## TashaAndBump

Aww I'm so pleased for you hunni! :hugs:

Keep us updated :D x


----------



## leanne0166

Oh Lyrah... Great news. So sorry I didn't manage to wish you luck, but it seems you didn't need it!!!

Congratulations on your news, and also for getting a great doctor. So... Do as he says and rest, rest, rest. Take very good care of yourself xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

thats great news hunni. fingers crossed he is right keep us updated hun
xx


----------



## sarah1989

Awesome news Lyrah!! Keep us posted!!! :hugs:


----------



## Sparklebaby

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

cough....in all seriousness honey I hope that the result does come back that ur preggas :bfp::bfp::bfp::hug::happydance:


----------



## Jen Jen

Well I finally got thro the 60 pages and it's looking good for you! :happydance:

Can't wait for your next update!!!!

xx


----------



## susan_1981

That's fantastic news xxx


----------



## Nik_

I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Kimberly28

Yay Lyrah!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! So happy for you!! Please do rest up lots and let us know when you get the final bfp!! Awesome news hun!! :happydance:


----------



## Loo

Am glad you've found a doc who has listened. I was a bit worried about you with all the bleeding and fainting.

The very best of luck for the results xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

good news hunny - do wat he says rest alot and keep us posted will have my fingers crossed and my thoughts are with you - just think only 2 more days until the truth!!! :hug:


----------



## veeeh

Congrats Lyrah!! I'm so happy for you :)
Get lots of rest and look after yourself
V


----------



## Erised

It's like watching a tv show, finally caught up again just to read I've gotta wait another 2 days for the next episode! ;)

Glad your GP is a lot more supportive than you thought he'd be, and fantastic that he's got hopes for you being pregnant as well! Hopefully the hospital results will come back positive =D


----------



## The Catster

I hope u get ur BFP from the Hospital test....but did ya know that the NHS use the same test as Boots Own??? My Doc told me that and then a Boots pharmacist told me that they provide the NHS...

You should have demanded a blood test!!!! 

Your Doc may have been lovely and everything but you shouldnt have been fobbed off with his 3 questions and his nodding and his urine test request....grrrrrr....I wish all TTCers were given Private Medical attention!!!!! 

xxx:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## crzysk8trchc

YAY for you


----------



## babezone

i really dont mean to b the party pooper! 

but hun ur wat 26dpo now and still no conclusive line. now unless u had sex round 10-14 days ago then i wud say u have a low chance of bein pregnant....but the fact u insist on bein 26 dpo means approx 5 n half 6 weeks preg which i think wud 9/10 show on a preg test. the ones u have used are 10miu and 25 and i really think they wud have shown a v-noticable faint bfp by now....i dnt mean 2 sound harsh but ur gettin ur hopes up on non-conclusive stuff....symptoms fair enuff but u cant rely on this alone.....u should of defo asked for blood work b4 another test so u no for sure sooner

its just that for all u no u cud be having a weird cycle wat with the bleeding u had and if u find out ur not preg its guna hit u hard as ur so conviced u r

sorry if it seems harsh wat i sed but i think untill u see 2 lines for def or blood pos then u shudnt jus rely on the answer ur preg
i also dnt think the doc shud of conviced u more that u r as u havent evn got a faint bfp after being 2weeks late....which is rare.

good luck hun and hope u do get your wel deserved bfp xx


----------



## Someday74

Best of luck to you Lyrah - I have been following this thread with so much excitment - really hope this is it for you X


----------



## The Catster

babezone said:


> i really dont mean to b the party pooper!
> 
> but hun ur wat 26dpo now and still no conclusive line. now unless u had sex round 10-14 days ago then i wud say u have a low chance of bein pregnant....but the fact u insist on bein 26 dpo means approx 5 n half 6 weeks preg which i think wud 9/10 show on a preg test. the ones u have used are 10miu and 25 and i really think they wud have shown a v-noticable faint bfp by now....i dnt mean 2 sound harsh but ur gettin ur hopes up on non-conclusive stuff....symptoms fair enuff but u cant rely on this alone.....u should of defo asked for blood work b4 another test so u no for sure sooner
> 
> its just that for all u no u cud be having a weird cycle wat with the bleeding u had and if u find out ur not preg its guna hit u hard as ur so conviced u r
> 
> sorry if it seems harsh wat i sed but i think untill u see 2 lines for def or blood pos then u shudnt jus rely on the answer ur preg
> i also dnt think the doc shud of conviced u more that u r as u havent evn got a faint bfp after being 2weeks late....which is rare.
> 
> good luck hun and hope u do get your wel deserved bfp xx

Very good advice!!! Like the sound of you Babezone, I just don't want her to get her hopes shattered!!!! We have ALL been there, prob more than once!!!

And I also hope you get a well deserved BFP!!!!

xx:hug::hug:


----------



## Lyrah

I had 7 tests with faint lines on them.

xxx


----------



## redberry3

Awesome. Awesome. Awesome.

:happydance:

Keep us posted!!!!!!

xxxx


----------



## Barneyboo

:hug::happydance:Glad you have a brill DR! x x x x


----------



## Gabrielle

Well lyrah it sounds very positive news that you got today! Just kinda following what babyzone said and that i dont think the doctor should have said he thinks your pregnant by just your symptoms? I mean i still have pg symtoms and im not pregnant. Please dont be hurt by this i just dont want you to get your hopes up and then get hurt! I pray for you that you are indeed pregnant and that little bean sticks! Just curious why he wouldnt do a blood test if he thought you had a threatened miscarraige, i mean he should be looking at your hcg levels for two days to make sure that your levels do indeed double! also to make sure you dont have an ectopic pregnancy too, ya know. Maybe ring him back and ask why no blood test and suggest what i just said. Sounds like a very nice dr though! Good luck hun and i'll keep praying that you having a little tiger in that tummy of yours!:) HUGS!!!


----------



## passengerrach

i do agree with babezone and the catster but i really hope u will get ur bfp hun i just dont want u to get ur hopes all shattered by it if its bfn it will feel like a loss good luck and i hope u will prove me wrong when u go back demand a blood test as well hunni as other ppl have said all urine tests are really the same


----------



## babezone

But i remember catster had lines on all of her tests last cycle and wasnt actually pregnant im not tryin to be harsh hun jus if u aint preg then ur guna find it so hard as u have convinced yaself....ive seen the pics of ur tests but i cant really see anythin conclusive on them. jus hcg is ment to double within 3 days and it wud gradualyy get darker. which urs havent.

dont get me wrong i hope to god u r pregnant but i jus tryin to look outside the box for ur own sakes xx


----------



## Gabrielle

Btw also if you do get a positive result by the urine i would demand a blood test to check those hcg levels to make sure its a viable pregnancy...and of course follow the rules get lots of rest!!!!


----------



## ricschick

wow thats great news! x


----------



## Alexas Mommy

yay! that is awesome that you had a good doctor! congrats! xoxo


----------



## nightkd

Yay! Good luck! Hope this is it for you!!!

:hug:

xxxx


----------



## jonnanne3

I am very glad that you went to the doctor and that they are going to get to the bottom of all of this. I hope that this is your :bfp: but I think Babezone and Catster are right. If you are 26 DPO, your test lines should be consideribly darker by now. I showed you my tests and they were done the day my period was due. I have others that I did the days following and they got darker each time. Good luck and I hope this is your :bfp: Please keep us posted and know that I am thinking of you.
P.S. This is a picture of 14, 15, &16 DPO of my last pregnancy.
 



Attached Files:







preg tests 6-27-08 003 - Converted.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 69


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Glad the doc had good news but as others have said i don't want you getting your hopes up too high hun :hugs: xx


----------



## gemalems

I really hope your wish comes true, fingers crossed x


----------



## welshwarriors

Good luck hun hope your blood test comes back with a positive result.


----------



## superp123

I agree with the other girls. If this is possibly a preg, let alone a threatened mc, the doc should have ordered bloods. And the fact that eptopic was even in the conversation and that he hasn't ordered your HCG makes me wonder if he really is a 'good' doc. Nice, maybe, but nice does not a good doctor make. 
I hope that you get the results back you're hoping for, but don't be afraid to question the doctors. 
P


----------



## Gabrielle

superp123 said:


> I agree with the other girls. If this is possibly a preg, let alone a threatened mc, the doc should have ordered bloods. And the fact that eptopic was even in the conversation and that he hasn't ordered your HCG makes me wonder if he really is a 'good' doc. Nice, maybe, but nice does not a good doctor make.
> I hope that you get the results back you're hoping for, but don't be afraid to question the doctors.
> P

Thats what i said before! i totally agree...he may be nice but needs to look more into detail...i personally think.


----------



## elly460

Good luck to you, keep us posted! :)


----------



## sam's mum

Really hope you get some answers from your tests - sounds very promising though :hugs: x


----------



## Lyrah

Thanks:hugs:

I'm so bloated today that it's making me waddle!! :rofl:


----------



## Stardancer

Are you still taking HPT's Lyrah? :)


----------



## Lyrah

No not anymore, am leaving it in the hands of a doctor

xx


----------



## sarah1989

Best of Luck Lyrah, hope this is it for you!!!! :bfp:


----------



## Saxogirl

Ah best of luck to - am both pleased for you that this might be your BFP and feel for you for all that you have been going through! I used to think getting pregnant was gonna be easy!

:hug:


----------



## Anababe

Good luck for the results hun, but i think you maybe shouldnt get your hopes up too much as its going to be heartbreaking if you find its a BFN and you've convinced yourself your pregnant

I do hope you get the result you waiting for :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Lyrah

Hmm am trying not to get my hopes up at all but it's really hard not to when my doctor has said to me that it's very likely I am and also with being 15days late too and sort of 'feeling' pregnant aaaandd the 7 tests lol.. cos they can't all have been evaps, I used different brands. I haven't tested for nearly a week and am dying to know now.

xxx


----------



## mrsholmes

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: sounds promising x


----------



## mummymadness

Just think soon You will know what happened with the hospital tests .. When do u have to phone the Docs back for results hun ..
Try stay grounded just in case but it all sounds good .x .


----------



## wishingonastar

fingers tightly crossed for you hun x


----------



## celine

Yea when will you have th answer?
oh wow Lyrah, you could be posting it on the bfp announcements by the weekend :)


----------



## Lyrah

Hopefully Friday.

But I'm so scared. I can't help feeling doubtful about it all. Those tests I did were the first time I've ever seen lines.. so am thinking it means something.

xxx


----------



## wishingonastar

hey lyrah i got faint positive today and am now doing digital test tomorrow to be sure but i have done a lot of research on evap lines this eve and every source i read said that as long as you got the faint positive within the given time limit and so long as it had tinge of test colour then its definately not an evap and if i remember rightly yours showed within the time limit. you may just be one of the rare women who don't show much hcg throughout pregnancy or who just develop it slower as it has been known x x


----------



## Lyrah

wishingonastar said:


> hey lyrah i got faint positive today and am now doing digital test tomorrow to be sure but i have done a lot of research on evap lines this eve and every source i read said that as long as you got the faint positive within the given time limit and so long as it had tinge of test colour then its definately not an evap and if i remember rightly yours showed within the time limit. you may just be one of the rare women who don't show much hcg throughout pregnancy or who just develop it slower as it has been known x x

Yaaaaayyy:happydance::happydance:
Thanks so much for that info and congratulations!!!

xxxx


----------



## mummymadness

Good luck for Friday hun , Make sure you post when you have some answers . I will pop straight on to see :) . Big fingers crossed for you . xxxxx .


----------



## Anababe

Aww it does sound promising hun. I really do hope your posting on the BFP announcements at weekend.

I dont think its very professional for docs to build peoples hopes up like that though. My doctor did it last week, i was 8 days late and he said its very likely i am pregnant and sometimes the tests dont show up for couple weeks.. (i of course didnt believe it and was angry he had said that to me), and of course :witch: showed herself 3 days later :roll: 

Are you bd'ing anyway just incase you are ovulating around now?

Good Luck again hun :hugs:

xxx


----------



## krissi

I think that doctors is really wrong to have said that to you without having done the blood test, he knew you want this so much and all he has done is push your hopes up further with no facts. I really hope you are PG hun, but like the others have said stay grounded as you know no more than you did on Monday at the mo xx Poor wishingonastar just got AF i see after having got a faint line. i guess what i am trying to say is life can be very cruel sometimes so try and keep calm until you have it DEFINATELY confirmed xx fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## Aquarius24

Hi honey, I have just read your entire thread, and OMG how have you remained sane? I had a similar experience a couple of cycles ago - I was 8 days late but kept getting :bfn:. I went to see my GP and he said it was likely I could be pregnant but also likely that I wasn't. He also told me that there are many reasons for late periods. whilst I agree that its not good to get your hopes up, everyone's body is different and the doc told me that HPT's have to be based at a standard level of hormone and the level of HCG in your body may not match to that standard, and therefore take longer to show up on a HPT for you personally. In my case I got AF a couple of days after seeing the doc but I am certain that something was going on in my body cos I tested on a OPK and got a positive at CD12 but then my AF did not come until CD36! So whats that all about! Anyway keep positive and what will be will be :hug::hug::hug: Gill xx


----------



## Gabrielle

Any news from the dr sweetie?


----------



## Lyrah

Thanks girls.:hugs:

No news yet.. I can't ring until tommorow.

I was meant to ovulate yesterday (if not pg) and I bd'd 2 days before yesterday but couldn't do it yesterday cos i was far too tired. I don't have the energy to do it at all at the moment cos I'm falling asleep all the time.. so I'm a bit worried now that if im not pg.. ive missed my chance this month too.

xxx


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Hopefully being too tired to BD is a good sign that you dont even need to this month! :D


----------



## Lyrah

Thanks hun, I really hope so! It's weird for me cos I'm falling asleep everywhere and very drowsy literally all the time!

xxx


----------



## celine

Good pg sign Lyrah :)


----------



## Gabrielle

Sounds really postive sweetie!!! Keep praying for you! ;)


----------



## bambikate

hi hun, just wanted to say when i first got pg tests came up negative for 3 weeks but no period and loads of other symptoms i saw gp and his words were "I think you probably are pregnant but I won't do a blood test yet, give it another week" anyway a week later i tested with a digi and i was pg so i hope you get the news you want tomorrow x x


----------



## Lyrah

Omg I feel so stupid after this!!

I was absolutely starving, so OH made me a lovely stir fry dinner. I couldn't eat it at all, the flavour was too strong for me and was making me feel very sick. He asked me why I had stopped eating it and I said I felt sick. Well, 10 mins later he said 'You're not going to eat that are you?' so he took away my plate. Well I felt really guilty so went into the kitchen and brought it back. I tried to force myself to eat it to make him happy but I just couldn't. I felt like crying so much.. I can't eat anything with strong flavours at all atm.. even in Pizza Hut the other day I chose to have ham and pineapple. (though took off all the pieces of pineapple) Anything with a strong flavour at the moment just makes me feel like I'm going to gag. Anyway, he made me spaghetti on toast in the end bless him. But I just feel so stupid, I got so upset and tearful over it!! I was so frustrated with myself!

What's with that?!? :dohh::blush:


----------



## JayleighAnn

I tell u girl...its a BFP thats whats up with it lol


----------



## Aquarius24

it sounds like your all over the place lovie, im convinced your gonna get a :bfp:!!! Fingers crossed for you babe xx


----------



## Lyrah

JayleighAnn said:


> I tell u girl...its a BFP thats whats up with it lol

:rofl:


----------



## FsMummy

i dont know how you're doing it lyrah, i would be tearing my hair out! how long until you get your results?


----------



## Lyrah

Tommorow hopefully.. but even if neg.. i've still got more waiting to do cos dr wants to do bloods! haha, its just one huge waiting game!

xxx


----------



## FsMummy

argh!! so much waiting lol. i must admit, the last cpl of nights, ive only got the laptop out to check up n c ur latest lol sounds mad but i cant wait 4 u to get ur bfp!


----------



## Lyrah

FsMummy said:


> argh!! so much waiting lol. i must admit, the last cpl of nights, ive only got the laptop out to check up n c ur latest lol sounds mad but i cant wait 4 u to get ur bfp!

Awwwww thank you!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sam's mum

Lyrah said:


> Thanks hun, I really hope so! It's weird for me cos I'm falling asleep everywhere and very drowsy literally all the time!
> 
> xxx

That's exactly what I was like. Used to go to bed at about 12 or 1am before I got pregnant, but by the time I got home from work at 8ish I was half asleep! 

Hope you get some good news tomorrow :D x


----------



## srm0421

Lyrah, I asked this question on the thread "any suggestions" but have not gotten an answer, have you ever experienced really watery CM where you thought you were peeing your pants or :witch: arrived? I am normally dry after O but I am either 7 or 9 DPO and have been very wet (Sorry TMI) the past I'd say 5 days. Can your LP change when you have known it to always have been 11 days? Thanks for any help, I hope you get great new tomorrow


----------



## babydust

this really,really,really sounds like one big old :bfp: to me!


----------



## mummymadness

What time tommorrow u ringing for results hun ?? . Coz ill make sure iam around then . xx .


----------



## sarah1989

I really believe your gonna see a :bfp: today Lyrah. Best of Luck Honey!!


----------



## mummymadness

Any news yet sweety ?? . xx .


----------



## sam's mum

Hope everything's ok :hugs: What time can you get your results? (They make us wait until after 2pm if you're calling for any results here) x


----------



## orange-sox

Good look Lyrah *fingers and toes crossed for a big fat sticky bean for you* :hugs:


----------



## ninab

Lyrah, I have just read your thread from the beginning and I think you are incredibly strong. I would have gone crazy by now! I hope this is the start of a healthy, happy pregnancy for you x


----------



## wishing4ababy

any news yet hun?


----------



## Gabrielle

DId you get any news yet sweetie?? Let us know...we all dying to know as well! ;)


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Have you found out the results yet? I really want to know!


----------



## Sparklebaby

ooooooo lost track on this one, any news hon???


----------



## Lyrah

FFS is all I can say right now.

I am so bloody annoyed!!!!


----------



## sam's mum

:hugs:


----------



## Erised

Hmm, that doesn't sound good =/
Does that mean bad news, or still no news?


----------



## tink

oh no! .....


----------



## superp123

Seen your thread back on top... waiting for news. *taps fingers* 
Hope it's good news hun. Fx
P


----------



## Lyrah

Well, I rang up.. and they said the results aren't in yet.. so I said to them that my OH rung earlier when I was at work and they told him the results were in.. so they said 'Oh okay, let me just check for you..' Anyway, I was put on hold.. and then they said 'Yes your results are here but we can't give them to you because the dr isn't here to look at them first.. so you will have to wait until Monday or Tuesday'

For fucks sake, seriously.


----------



## tink

:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## Erised

Oh Jeez, that's just nonsense! Can't you ask them when the dr will be in? Far as I'm aware, if it's a GP office, he should be in til at least 4. Ask them nicely if he could have a look at it before the weekend, and explain to her that you think you're pregnant and need to start taking vitamins and god knows what and that you really don't want to wait an extra 3 days as it might put the life of the child in danger or whatever. Anything to get her to be a real person and not some stuck up b*tch that doesn't go out of her way to help you. 

Sorry hon, hope that if you do have to wait it will be worth the wait.


----------



## Lyrah

I've looked at the piece of paper I got given when I registered which has the list of which drs are in on what days.. and my dr isn't in today :( Next time he's in is Monday.. and only he can look at my results.

This bloody sucks.


----------



## superp123

Oi!!!!


----------



## wantababybump

:hug:


----------



## krissi

Surely any doctor can look at them, they can at our practise because they all work for the same branch


----------



## sam's mum

There must be someone who can look at them?! I'd call again and say that you're worried and don't want to have to wait until next week x


----------



## krissi

what test did they do again?


----------



## Lyrah

They said the only reason I can't know my results today is because my dr isn't in as hes the one dealing with me.. so I think it must be different to your surgery :(


----------



## Lyrah

It was a urine test that they had to send off to the hospital to get analyzed etc


----------



## krissi

OK I am confused why have you had to wait from Tuesday until now for a urine HPT? That makes no sense you can do that yourself. Just POAS and you will know sod waiting for the docs oh and make another app today for bloods. Stupid bloody doctors!


----------



## Erised

I know that in my surgery any of the doctors can look at test results and give you the answer. It's just the receptionists that tend to be a pain and feel too great about themselves to actually want to help someone. What they say goes. Sorry, just can't stand them in my surgery. 

Hope you'll have a good weekend that will keep your mind off things, and hopefully it will go quickly so monday will come sooner =)


----------



## Lyrah

Because it's not a normal dip test apparently or something and it takes 48hours for them to test it and then send back to drs.. I don't know, it's so frustrating, Im so bloody annoyed!

Dont know whether to test now or in morning. And I'm seeing dr on Tuesday cos he said if the test is neg, he wants to do bloods anyway

x


----------



## celine

dOCTERS!!


----------



## srm0421

I am so sorry they are doing this to you. When the doctor said the results should be in on Friday he should have also said "but i won't" this is ridiculous. Knowing what is going on you wold have thought he would have made an exception and stopped in just to check them and give you a ring. I don't know how you haven't just tested, I would have still been testing my little heart out but I am crazy. Good luck hope all goes well and you have a good weekend and get your results first thing Monday Morning.


----------



## celine

I think you should say you have 3 hen nights with weekend so cant they at least tell u if you pg? Cos you have a serious weakness for tequila and vodka ;)


----------



## Gabrielle

They should still be able to give them to you....a nurse can give out results, it just a urine!!!!!!! im a nurse and we give out results to patients all the time. ahh what a jerk! that makes me so mad...! Call again and say you need the results and they said you could get them on friday and you NEED them! Good luck sweetie im so sorry


----------



## Lyrah

Hmm I could but I'm too upset to ring atm, I just want to cry cos am so frustrated by it. As stupid as that sounds :(

Its ridiculous.

Getting care like this just over a pregnancy test.. it makes me wonder about the care I'm going to get during my pregnancy!!

Worrying isn't it?


----------



## Lyrah

I've just been talking to my mum about it, and have decided to wait until Tuesday when I've got an appointment with him.. so I can talk to him and discuss it all and hopefully sort out everything. So, when shall I test.. now or tommorow morning?

xxxxx


----------



## Stardancer

Now AND tomorrow morning!!!

Good Luck Lyrah!


----------



## Erised

Looking at how faint your previous tests have been, I'd personally wait until tomorrow to get your FMU. Also, that way if (god forbid) it would come up negative you won't end up thinking along the lines of 'maybe it's because I didn't use FMU, better try again tomorrow'. 

Good luck on tuesday hon. Hope your dr will be nice about it and help you out, no matter what the test results may be.


----------



## ninab

OMG they sound like upity receptionists! I would test tomorrow hon, fmu is always better if you can make yourself wait that long...... i probably couldn't!


----------



## babezone

if ur pregnant u wil get a pos now hun 15 more hours is not going to make a difference at all ur way past when af shud of been. therefor if its neg now its not likely to be pos in morning 
think u shud test now and stop beating urself round bush ull go mad!
xx


----------



## Lyrah

I know, I'm fed up now, I just want an answer, be it a bfp or a bfn. Though I'd like a bfp quite a lot.

I've only got 2 tests left. OH doesnt think I should test til morning. Cant make up my mind.

I'm crying because of all of this. It's got so stupid.


----------



## babezone

if u was only 8dpo or 12dpo id say mornin as it still early but ur soooo way past af it wud show by now hun as long as u hold ur pee for 2 hours and dont massive amounts of water then ull be fine i got my bfp 8dpo at half 6 in the evenin if ur preg it wil show! x


----------



## Lyrah

So would it still work like that if I've ov'd late?

x


----------



## sam's mum

I'd do a test in a couple of hours and not drink anything between now and then so your urine is as concentrated as possible :hugs: x


----------



## Lyrah

Ok, I last had a drink an hour ago (though am v thirsty atm!) and last peed about 2hours ago (holding on to it atm but soo desperate!) so how much longer shall I wait?

x


----------



## babezone

well as long as it wasnt pints to drink u shud be fine to pee about now x


----------



## sam's mum

See how dark it is! If it's very light and dilute I'd wait until later. If it's nice and yellow I'd test x


----------



## Lyrah

Ok, I may try to hold on another hour lol.

I'm so emotional atm, poor oh doesnt know what to do! x


----------



## Stardancer

The longer you can wait the better :) how many dpo are you now?


----------



## Lyrah

Goodness, have lost count. About.. 29dpo? If I didn't ov late that is.

xxx


----------



## babytots

hi hunni just caught up with all this i cant believe your receptionists thats ridiculous stuck up mare!!!!. i had a blood test done tuesday and rang today for results (although af turned up a couple of days ago) and the receptionist told me them no probs.

good luck with testing i'll be on here looking for updates every 5 mins now lol. x


----------



## mummymadness

Hi Honey , Iv only just got online (Long story witha landlord lol) . I wanted to be around earlier .
Iagree stupid Docs , A nurse could of read results out over the phone , Your Doc told you to Ring Friday so he must of expected some one else to tell you . So sorry they didnt tell ya hun .. I agree you havent POAS for a week now , So even if you O late you are well over due and it should show on a test now , Even faint it show strong enoughto read . Try tonight and tommorrow Morning if both have lines will put you at ease hun . Good luck ill be around to see results . xxxxxxx Big Hugs . xxxxx .


----------



## Lyrah

Faint line.

OH says it's darker than the rest I've taken.


----------



## jonnanne3

Can we see a pic?


----------



## babezone

can we see a picture x x x


----------



## Sparklebaby

:hugs:Lyrah,

Sorry to hear you have obviously had problems today.
but at the same time Im happy that you are getting that line :happydance::bfp::baby: try and cheer up babes as hard as it may be cause gettin stressed aint gonna help you or ur bean. 
I wish I had a test that had a :bfp: on it....especially feeling the way I do right now.

Im going over to Chat now but keep ur chin up babes and hope you get what you want soon xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hug::hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

Lets take a nosey hun , See if it looks a bit darker , If Oh says it does it sunds good . xx .


----------



## srm0421

Yeah good for you, at least you know there is a line and hopefully that will help you get through this weekend. The doc should have done a quantitative blood test to get your numbers. I am sure everything is great, just relax a little now and know you at least got a line on the tests. i really think you had to have Oed later than you thought.


----------



## babytots

oooo hun thats great and its good that your dh reckons its darker as like you know men are usually useless when it comes to things like this (well at least mine is and he thinks a line is just a line rofl).

can you get a piccy up sweetie? x


----------



## Lyrah

Again, very hard to see on a picture. But here they are.. And I've put two up cos I don't know which one is clearer to see.


https://img181.imageshack.us/img181/3145/dsc02309yx0.th.jpghttps://img181.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif

https://img66.imageshack.us/img66/2469/dsc02314jd4.th.jpghttps://img66.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif


----------



## mummymadness

So sorry sweety .. I cannot see a thing , Just white .
It maybe just the picture but i carnt see a line . So sorry .
I hope the Doctor can tell you different , But please please sweety as a friend try not get hopes too high ,As it could be something that isnt pregnancy . xx .


----------



## jonnanne3

Lyrah, 
I am sorry hun, but I do not see anything. I hope you get some answers soon. :hug:


----------



## Lyrah

Don't worry hun. :hugs:

I can't be bothered thinking I'm pregnant anymore anyway so am just seeing how it all pans out.

xxxxx


----------



## babytots

hi hunni i'm afraid i can't see anything either but i know cameras are rubbish at picking up faint lines and i'm sure its there in the flesh. not many people could see mine in my photos but i knew they were there iykwim.

i really hope when you speak to your doc you get a clearer answer sweetie! x


----------



## Stardancer

You can see yourself that there's a line hun, but I can't either. I hope you can take your mind off things until you see the doctor on tuesday xx


----------



## sam's mum

I can't see a line on that either, but it's always so much harder to see on a picture. Really hope you get some answers soon :hugs: x


----------



## tansey

Sorry, i can't see anything. Hope you get some answers soon! x


----------



## babezone

sorry but i cant either hun. to be honest i dont like cheapys as they r prone to faint lines ..good luck at docs x


----------



## sarah1989

Sorry about the hassle the receptionist is giving you. I cant see anything on the pics either :( Best of Luck on Tuesday at the doctors!! :hugs:


----------



## ricschick

hun you have had so many lines i would say you are preg i had faint lines on those tests and now i have a beautiful baby! if you wasnt preg then it would be white and no line. but youve had 8 pink faint lines!!!!


----------



## Lyrah

It's quite hard to see though, does that still count? I told OH to look at result before I did.

xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

:hugs: Oh hun,i was hoping you'd have your answers by the next time i logged in. Sorry the doctors couldn't tell you anything yet. And also I'm really sorry but i don't see any lines on those tests either. Hope you get things sorted on tues, this can't keep going on! Must be driving you crazy.


----------



## Lyrah

TMI but in pregnancy, do you smell weird things that other people can't smell? I know you can get a heightened sense of smell.. but everywhere I go, I can smell urine and it's making me feel soo sick, I don't know why but it seems to be constantly up my nose!! OH can't smell it at all!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Hmmm, dunno. I've heard about the heightened sense of smell but not sure about smelling the same thing all the time. I love your new signature by the way xx


----------



## Lyrah

Thanks hun OH made it for me :)

xxx


----------



## Lyrah

:shock: I can't even eat my favourite cake anymore

What's going oooonnnnnn:hissy:


----------



## srm0421

I hope it is a sign because I lay down to go to sleep and smell urine all the time and I have checked everything and can not find out where it is coming from. I really hope I am but I do not think it is my time this month and do not know when we will be able to try :(. All in good time i suppose.


----------



## andi01

Ahhhh!!! This isss soo INTENSE! lol; I cant imagain how your feeling right now...
I hope this all works out for you; xx


----------



## tmr1234

can you not just get a gigi then you dnt have the thing of faint lines


----------



## hayley352

why dint u get a digi test and do it with fmu and then u will know for sure x


----------



## sam's mum

Digis are generally less sensitive than the tests you've been using though - I think if you're still getting very faint lines it might come up as 'not pregnant' even if you are x


----------



## mummymadness

Just think hun , Only till Monday then you can ring for some results , Then get answers or get on your way to a blood test :) . Good luck hunny . xx .


----------



## Lyrah

Thanks :)

I'm so nervous!! lol


----------



## Lyrah

Ok I've taken another pic of last nights test as it's easier to see now that it's in the middle of the day rather than early evening.

The line is much easier to see today.. but I'm still not sure it will show up on the pic, although I can see it slightly on the pic.

Here it is..
 



Attached Files:







DSC02320.jpg
File size: 82.2 KB
Views: 72









DSC02317.jpg
File size: 81.7 KB
Views: 75


----------



## amber20

I can kind of see a line. Have you tried any other than IC lately? I'm not to impressed with the IC. Mine looked like yours the other day so I tried an FR and was noticably pink. Good luck!


----------



## jonnanne3

What did the doctor say about your urine test they did earlier this week?


----------



## Lyrah

Waiting for results, got to see dr on Tuesday

x


----------



## Stardancer

amber20 said:


> I can kind of see a line. Have you tried any other than IC lately? I'm not to impressed with the IC. Mine looked like yours the other day so I tried an FR and was noticably pink. Good luck!

That sounds promising Lyrah... maybe you should try a FR tomorrow?


----------



## Lyrah

Hmmm could do.. I might buy one later. The FR I did a week ago was barely visible at all though so a little worried it won't show up.

xx


----------



## Lyrah

Ok.. this is last weeks one but it's clearer to see now.

I'm wondering if it's a bfp... :shock:

https://img525.imageshack.us/img525/9410/dsc02323yw4.th.jpghttps://img525.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif


----------



## browneyedshorty81

girl i want to come to UK And hug and strangle u :) LOL.. ur 17 days late, 8 postives, come on! lol ur so prego.. u got a Bun in ur oven :)


----------



## classyburd

I demand you go buy another and retest hehehe am so impatient.

Only kidding hun, good luck for your bfp but i can deffo see a faint line there like i said before.


----------



## Gabrielle

I do see a line hun but i dont see any color to it? it looks like a shadow...?
Cant wait to here from monday!!!....did you test anymore...you should use a frer!


----------



## lulu0504

wow, that's definitely visible...fingers crossed.
Maybe this is it for you?


----------



## Lyrah

Thanks girlssss :D

Getting excited now and impatient lol.

I'm going to test tmw morning with my other sainsburys test.. but may go out and buy a FR in a while. I'm too cold at the moment to go out haha.

The line in that pink looks colourless in pic, but in real life it looks pinky, OH said that it's pink too so hopefully it's a true line and not a shadow.

xxx


----------



## amber20

i see it! YAY!!


----------



## Gabrielle

aw hun, dont want to get your hopes up, but if the line is pink and even oh agrees than i def say your pregnat! your soo late, tons of symptoms, and alots of positve tests! Dont stress and just know if your heart that there is mostly likely a little bean growing inside of you! Good luck sweeite, prayers being said for you!!! :)


----------



## Lyrah

Thank you :D

xxxxxxxx


----------



## jonnanne3

I definately see a line, but I don't see any color. I know this is driving you insane...... It's driving us crazy too! I know you have to be beside yourself. You are one very paitent person! Go get a digi tomorrow instead of a FR. That way there is no confusion at all! Good luck girl and God bless you! :hugs:


----------



## Lyrah

An evap line wouldn't be that dark though, surely?

xxxxx


----------



## Someday74

My goodness I am following this almost holding my breath - I think everyone has aged several years following this... Good Luck to you:thumbup:


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

oooo i defianlty see a line this time hunni. I really think this is it for you :happydance:
xx


----------



## Snowball

You can get dark evaps hun. I remember my sister telling me she'd POAS just before she went to bed and it was bfn and the following morning she looked at it and it was bfp. I still think you shouldn't take notice of any results that develop after the 10 minute window. IC's do throw up a lot of evaps, I've even had one today.

I really really hope this is it for you hun but I worry that your lines are not getting any darker and normally by now they should have got at least a little darker.

I know this must be hell for you hun. I'm following this thread eveyday and I'm praying it's a bfp, I really am :hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

I hope this is it hunny....
The last picture you took was of a test from last week , So thats why a line could of come up , I dont want to dash hopes sweety your a dear friend :) , But they say dont read after ten minuites and i know you looked before ten minuites , But that picture is a week later .
Good luck sweety , Try a frer and Ring Docs Monday morning i know you have an appointment Tuesday but he can give u results over the phone Monday . Good luck sweety . xxx .


----------



## xxKelxx

OK I need to chip in on this thread now. I can read and run no longer! 

I'm worried Lyrah that you are getting your hopes up hun. Please please please do whatever you can to prepare yourself for negative news and try not to convince yourself that you are pregnant just incase. Other people are being very supportive but it's gonna really hurt you if BFP doesn't show.

I really really hope that this turns out positive to cure ALL our anxieties and we can relax.

Haven't read all of these posts but there's no mention of temp charting. Do you keep a chart? 

:shrug:

I wish you lots of luck :hugs:


----------



## Lyrah

Thanks all of you, I appreciate it so much :hugs:

I'm trying sooo hard to not think anything of this and to not get my hopes up but it's so so hard when I'm so late and have symptoms :(

I honestly have no clue what's going on but I do feel like I could be pregnant. Deep, in my heart, I can sort of tell. But at the same time, I'm ignoring it. Or at least, trying to.

I don't temp chart no cos I work shifts so it's really hard to be able to take it the same time every morning. I do keep track of my symptoms everyday from ovulation but that's something I'm going to stop if this isn't my month cos it's just gonna get out of hand and get my hopes up.

You know, as crazy as this sounds... I've got so fed up of this and got to the point where I'm thinking I'm just going crazy that I've even begged AF to come.. isn't that stupid?! I don't want AF here at all but I just want to know one way or another so I can either move on or get care asap. But she still hasn't arrived.. so I guess that could count as a good sign, maybe?

It's actually quite stressful. I never thought trying to create a whole new little life would be this hard and this stressful.. I was in for a huge shock. If somebody had told me that making a baby was difficult, I wouldn't have believed them at all. 

I want this baby soo soo much. I'm scared just how much this is going to hurt me if it turns out I'm not pregnant. I knew I shouldn't of got my hopes up but it's so hard missing a period and having symptoms and not wondering 'Am I pregnant??'

Wow, sorry for the essay. The words just seem to be flowing out of me right now. 

Anyway, thanks all of you for supporting me everyday, it means an awful lot to me and I wish I could show you all some way of how much I appreciate each and every one of you and everything you all have done.

xxxxxx


----------



## AutumnSky

I really think that you should buy a CB Digi tomorrow and not a First Response. That way, there is no confusion, or trying to interpret lines. It will give you the clear answer that you need.

Good luck - hope you get your BFP.

:hug:

xx


----------



## Lyrah

AutumnSky said:


> I really think that you should buy a CB Digi tomorrow and not a First Response. That way, there is no confusion, or trying to interpret lines. It will give you the clear answer that you need.
> 
> Good luck - hope you get your BFP.
> 
> :hug:
> 
> xx


Thanks. :)

I don't think a digi will pick it up atm as I'm still getting faint lines.

Doctor said if my test he's sent off is neg, he wants to do bloods on me. So I will only get my clear answer when my blood results are back

xxx


----------



## loubieloulou

i think with u being 2wks over due? a digi will defo show up u dont have anything 2 loose by trying 1 x


----------



## Laura--x

ahh hun definately a line there no kidding :D

Please let this be it for you ! xx :hugs:


----------



## nightkd

Lyrah said:


> Ok.. this is last weeks one but it's clearer to see now.
> 
> I'm wondering if it's a bfp... :shock:
> 
> https://img525.imageshack.us/img525/9410/dsc02323yw4.th.jpghttps://img525.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif

I see the line. But this is a similar line to the one I got on my test which made me all excited and fuzzy inside. Then I realised I'd left it too long and having had so many negs before it was another neg. I'm really really really really really really hoping this is your BFP, but at the same time don't want you to be all disappointed.

Many many :hug: and I really hope you find out for sure soon.

P.S I was urging AF to come when I kept getting all my BFNs, it made me feel guilty incase I was pregnant incase I 'made myself have a miscarriage' :dohh:. It can get frustrating, so it's perfectly normal to be wishing one way then wishing another.


----------



## FsMummy

any news yet lyrah? im so anxious for you. praying its a bfp but like the other girls said, try and prepare yourself as best u can just in case. thinking of u!! x


----------



## Lyrah

Thanks for all your help girls :)

No news yet. I feel so anxious.

Shall I throw all my used preg tests away so I don't keep obsessing over them?

xxx


----------



## mummymadness

Lyrah said:


> Thanks for all your help girls :)
> 
> No news yet. I feel so anxious.
> 
> Shall I throw all my used preg tests away so I don't keep obsessing over them?
> 
> xxx

Good idea hunny , Just look at each test you do .. Then after say an hour throw away .
Just to stop u going insane looking , Iam just worried about you hun , As i know its driving you Nuts ..
I really really think you should ring Docs in morning for there urine test , I know he said if neg he will order Bloods .. But ! If there super sensitive like he told u sweety they should pick up a faint line too .
Pleaseeeeee ring tommorrow to put ur mind at ease . xxxxx .


----------



## Lyrah

Okie thanks, I'll throw them then :)

I was thinking of waiting til Tuesday when I actually see him, that way I can talk to him rather than the receptionists.

I don't think it's a line test.. I think it's one of those ones where it counts up all the diff chemicals in the urine etc.

I feel sick with nerves. This is all so completely crazy now and has got so out of hand.. I hope there's a bfp at the end of all of this or I'm gonna feel so stupid for falling for what my body has done to me.

xxxxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

:hugs: If you're not then please don't feel stupid hunny. I'm sure a lot of people have convinced themselves in the past that they're pregnant when they in fact haven't been. But I really really really hope this is you bfp. It must be driving you mad. Lots of :hugs: and i hope the doc has good news for you xxx


----------



## tmr1234

can i just say in work yesterday (iam a midwife) we had a clin for people that thort they where preg and i got 5 woman come in with the same test and they where + light + but it was there they brot along fmu and we test useing av v sens test and they where all - i do not trust the ebay cheepy testes as all gp's around here dnt so i would say dnt trust them use a test that can be trusted.


----------



## honey08

i dont know but have u do other tests? beat of luck every1 as there FX 44 u xxx


----------



## becstar

I'm glad you've thrown away the old ones. I did an IC OV test yesterday which was negative - but when I went back last night, it had a shadow like that. DON'T READ THEM AFTER TEN MINUTES! Easier said than done, I know.

I do think though Lyrah that a digital test should work right now... and if it says positive, you'll feel better, and if not, well hell, you have your doctor's appointment very soon to sort it out.


----------



## Gabrielle

hey hun please dont feel stupid, with all this going on i would def think im pregant to! i mean, i thought i was last month and i wasnt even late. lol so honey dont feel stupid you have many reasons to think you are, and hey lets just hope your thoughts are right!!! ;)


----------



## Pux

All my evaps disappeared after a day... but could just be a different brand.


----------



## Jai_Jai

get a digi hun - sure if there is some hcg in ur urine it wll say pregnant anyway and will stop all this guessing - did you do another this morn??


----------



## susan_1981

I think you should get a digi as well. You've said yourself that you want to know one way or the other and at least this will give you a kind of indication of whether you pregnant or not. I know that you're probably scared in case it says "negative" but if it says "positive", imagine how much better you will feel? I'm sure a CB digi would show up if you are pregnant or not because your period is so late.


----------



## leanne0166

Don't you dare feel stupid young lady... You are over two weeks late, have symptoms etc! I am only 2 days late and have been testing!!! There is nothing wrong with what you are dong, in fact if you hadn't been doing what you are doing we would all have thought you were mad!

If it is that you get a BFN, we will all be here for you and cheering you on for your next try. You will get there. Be kind to yourself, or I will come to Cov and shake you!!! (I am not that far down the road!!!) xx


----------



## bambikate

hope you get a digi and that it says "pregnant"!!!! x x


----------



## sarah1989

I definately see a line on the last test!!! I agree with the above posters, buy a digi, as it wont be a loss either way cuz your tests will come in soon!!, and you could even (fingers x'd) see "pregnant" shown, which i believe you will after all of this!!! :hugs: Best of Luck Honey!


----------



## kaygeebee

Lyrah, you need to throw your old tests away if they are negative at 10 mins. I didn't last month - and there was a line the next morning.

It was a :BFN: though - no doubting it.

Have a read of 'cautionary tale' on www.peeonastick.com for pics - it will convince you to throw the neg tests away rather than torture yourself like I did.

Get a digi hun - praying it says 'pregnant' for you. xx


----------



## lisalove

Kaygeebee, thats a great website, thanks so much for posting it!

I now know why I am convinced I should have a :bfp: and havent so far.

:hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

I see you havent been around allot Lyrah hun , Hope ur well .
I still say phone for results from Docs tommorrow Morning , Or Good luck for Tuesdays appointment .
Everything crossed for you . xx .


----------



## sam's mum

Fingers crossed for tomorrow :hugs: x


----------



## wishing4ababy

:hugs:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Is it today or tomorrow you get your results? I'm so excited for you! :hug:


----------



## Sparklebaby

wicked site....and found some new blinkies tooooo yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## mummymadness

Lyrah hun where are you ???????? .
Really hope ur well hun . I havent heard a thing from you in about 2 days. xxxxxx .


----------



## sam's mum

Hope everything's ok. Thinking of you :hugs: x


----------



## Sparklebaby

Thinking of you Lyrah.....Hope ur ok hunny. xxxxxx let us know whats happening when u know xxx :hugs:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

where are u lyrah????? dying 2 no :)
xxx


----------



## nikkip

Have you heard anything yet Lyrah??

good luck for your appointment.:hug:


----------



## tmr1234

good luck hun


----------



## Gabrielle

Hope your doing ok sweetie, let us know either way! good luck hun, in my prayers!


----------



## Sparklebaby

:dust:Lyrah, Lyrah, wherefore art thou Lyrah.:dust:


----------



## Sparklebaby

Lyrah Im outta here for today now??? so I just thought I would pass ur way before signing off to say I hope you are ok xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

:hugs: hope you're okay. Did you get the results over the phone today or are you waiting until tomorrow? xx


----------



## srm0421

Lyrah, hope you had a good weekend and that the reason you have not been on here was so you would not stress out and that you get the results today.. Good luck and take care.


----------



## cherryorange

good luck, hope everythings okay for you


----------



## babytots

hi lyrah just popping in to see if your ok? you getting us all worried lol.

fingers crossed the results when you get them are positive! x


----------



## mummymadness

she hasnt been online at all arghhhh ...
I see she has some text buddies , Has any of them heard from her ?? . xxx .


----------



## mrsholmes

i hop everything is ok xx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

she doesnt get her results 2day


----------



## Charlotte-j

mummymadness said:


> she hasnt been online at all arghhhh ...
> I see she has some text buddies , Has any of them heard from her ?? . xxx .

i was textin her earlier
she says shes fine
just too tired to do anything at the moment


----------



## mummymadness

Thanks for letting us know hun , I knew she wasnt getting results today , Just very un like her to be on , So was hoping witch hadnt shown up .
Glad shes ok , And hope shes around to let us all know tommorrow . xxx .


----------



## JayleighAnn

mummymadness said:


> she hasnt been online at all arghhhh ...
> I see she has some text buddies , Has any of them heard from her ?? . xxx .

She's v tired today, she's going to speak to the doctor in person tomorrow


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Hope it's good news for her. Fingers Crossed xx


----------



## Sparklebaby

keeping my fingers crossed too. xxxx :dust:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Goodluck with the doctor Lyrah, keeping everything crossed for you :hug:


----------



## wishing4ababy

:hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

Good luck today hun . xx .


----------



## Snowball

Good luck today hun:hugs:


----------



## sam's mum

Good luck today :hugs: x


----------



## browneyedshorty81

Good luck today hun


----------



## Erised

Good luck at the drs today Lyrah.


----------



## Gabrielle

Good luck sweetie hope its good news foryou?


----------



## classyburd

Good luck hunni


----------



## Purplemoon

Good Luck!!!!


----------



## wantababybump

Good luck Lyrah!


----------



## Jai_Jai

Good luck at the DR today hunny, hope all goes well for you - i have everything crossed, your in my thoughts arrrrgh i wont know what happens until tomo eve grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## jonnanne3

Good luck Lyrah! Thinking of you....... :hug:


----------



## Lyrah

Hi all.

Thanks for all the kind words.:hugs:

Haven't been on in a few days, I've been too tired and this ttc buisness has been getting to me.

Well I feel like a bloody fool. The results came back negative.. and the dr says I'm definately not pregnant.

Evap lines are cruel, evil things and I don't trust HPT's after all of this.

So I've missed a period. Hormone imbalance? I don't know. I've got to have some blood tests this week to test for anemia, diabeties and lots of other things I can't quite remember right now.

Great, no pregnancy detected. How wonderful.

How I'm feeling? The word 'numb' comes to mind..


----------



## jonnanne3

I am so sorry hun...... Thinking of you...... :hugs:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

dont feel silly hunni we all thought it im so suprised your not i really am..

xxxx


----------



## Gabrielle

oh sweetie, i dont know what to say. im so sorry that you didnt get the news that you wanted. the next best thing is to try and rest and take care of yourself. hope that af will come so you can try again. Please dont feel like a fool, your not the only one who this has happened too, we all thought you were prego! Good luck in the future and like i said if you ever want to talk im here to listen! Dont give up ;)


----------



## celine

Im so sorry Lyrah
You are NOT a fool, had anyone of us been in your shoes we wouldnt have thought any other thing. *hugs*


----------



## wantababybump

So sorry you didnt get the news you were hoping for. This will really help you to be a stronger person hunnie, trust me. You will get your well deserved BFP and it will be so much more meaningful when you do. You are not a fool at all. We all thought you were. I skipped a period back in February and got pregnant in March...Dont lose hope. xx Take care sweets :hug:


----------



## Sparklebaby

aw hunny. :hugs: dont give up hope! tbh what gabs has said is true. we all go through it and I happen to be one of them. I think the :witch: has finally caught up with me and my test cam back today :bfn:.

keep your chin up honey. we can both try again next cycle. :hug::hug::hug:

xxxx


----------



## mummymadness

Lyrah sweety , Iam so sorry the outcome was not brighter .
I hope the Doc manages to get some right tests done for you , To discover why your body has been reacting like its pregnant .
Its such an unfair situation iam so sorry . xxxxxx .


----------



## susan_1981

Oh my god, that's awful. I really thought you were pregnant, as did we all. Don't feel like a fool. We were all convinced you were pregnant, so it wasn't just you. Sending you lots of :hug: anyway xxx


----------



## Pux

That sux.
Hugz from Pux!


----------



## Lyrah

Thank you girls:hugs:

I feel so sad.

Even my dr last week said it's very likely I'm pregnant and that he thinks I am... he told me he thinks I'd had a threatened miscarriage but bubba clung on to me.. Those words keep playing over and over in my head.:cry:

The first thing he said to me when I walked in was 'Okay, your results are negative.. a pregnancy hasn't been detected'

Marvellous!!!:cry:

I sat there trying so hard not to cry.. OH was stroking my hand and I just wanted to burst into tears.

I really thought this was it :(


----------



## sam's mum

Lyrah said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Thanks for all the kind words.:hugs:
> 
> Haven't been on in a few days, I've been too tired and this ttc buisness has been getting to me.
> 
> Well I feel like a bloody fool. The results came back negative.. and the dr says I'm definately not pregnant.
> 
> Evap lines are cruel, evil things and I don't trust HPT's after all of this.
> 
> So I've missed a period. Hormone imbalance? I don't know. I've got to have some blood tests this week to test for anemia, diabeties and lots of other things I can't quite remember right now.
> 
> Great, no pregnancy detected. How wonderful.
> 
> How I'm feeling? The word 'numb' comes to mind..

I'm so sorry :hugs: Really hope you get some answers with the blood tests. You shouldn't feel like a fool though - I think anyone would think they were pregnant with all your symptoms, faint lines and a missed period. 

I hope you get your BFP soon :hugs: x


----------



## JayleighAnn

Oh babe I'm so sorry :hugs: Hopefully you will get answers from ur blood tests


----------



## superp123

So sorry hun. :hugs: I hope that you get the answers you're looking for. Take care. 
P


----------



## Snowball

:hugs:

Sending you tons of :dust: I hope you get your bfp very soon:hugs:


----------



## eeyoresbird

Oh gosh Lyrah I am so so sorry. How cruel this turned out to be, I was certain thi9s was it for you babes. Im so upset but cant even begin to imagine how u must be feeling. Ah hun :hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I dont know hat else to say, At least the waiting is over now, u at least know and can continue trying. Just hold out for those answeres tho ur body was plating cruel tricks on you so u need to know what is going on hun.

Take care xx


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I'm so sorry Lyrah, as everyone has said you're really not a fool, we would all be the same in your situation, and we were all so convinced, not just you!

Hopefully your blood tests will figure out whats going on so you can get back to ttc and get your bfp soon :hug:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Oh Lyrah, I'm so sorry it turned out this way :hugs: But don't feel like a fool because everyone else would have thought the same in your situation :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Erised

Sorry to hear it was negative Lyrah =(
Hope the blood results will give you some answers as to why you skipped a period, and why you're feeling so dang tired. 

Hope you'll feel better soon.


----------



## srm0421

I am so sorry the test said no, HPTs are cruel cruel things, I was rooting for you and now that more tests are being ordered you can hopefully get the needed information and fix whatever caused you to miss a period and get you well deserved :bfp:. Good luck and you should not feel silly, I could have sworn I was PG this month and I think :witch: will make an appearance today so I was wrong. Wish you nothing but the best, take care and don't give up hope, your time is coming.


----------



## mrsholmes

:hugs::hugs:really sorry to hear that x


----------



## Alexas Mommy

dont feel foolish it could happen to anyone! about a month and a half before i got pregnant with alexa, i got a faint positive on a clear blue pregnancy test, and told everyone i was pregnant, imagine how foolish i felt when i got af five days late. its probably the most embarrassing thing that i have been through in the past few years. i even convinced myself i felt implantation. i was sure i was pregnant. it was likely due to the fact that i was too stressed about ttc as well as the fact i had just got off the pill. anyways hope you get some answers, and a real bfp very soon! :hug:


----------



## Lyrah

Thanks girls. I have to say, you all mean the world to me. :hugs:


How do I stop thinking I'm pregnant? I still feel pregnant and going through my head is 'Was that test accurate?'

I know it was but.. I still feel pregnant, my senses are still up the creek.. e.g what im smelling, how things taste etc.

I wish it would just go away and leave me alone. If I'm not pregnant, then why can't the symptoms go away too :(

How do I stop this??

xxxxxx


----------



## sam's mum

I think I'd find it hard to stop thinking about it too. If the blood tests give you a reason for the symptoms and missed period maybe it'll get a bit easier though... and then you can start focusing on your next cycle :hugs: x


----------



## Alexas Mommy

its called phantom pregnancy. when you want so bad to be pregnant, you make yourself believe you are pregnant. when i became obsessed with ttc last year, i heard about this, and that is why i decided to step back and let it happen naturally without trying.


----------



## The Catster

Hi Hun!!!

Hey, it hurts like crap, but at least you have the answer!

I just know how you feel as those blady ICs have messed me about 2 cycles on the trot today, I got my AF today after getting definate lines on them....

But there is absolutely nothing wrong with being positive and thinking that you were pg, afterall it is all our TTC's dreams to have a healthy baby...and therefore SO want this and want to believe we are pg.

So it seems your Cycles are messed up due to our wonderful hormones.....grrrrr, so you just have to carry on BDing in the hope that you are close to Oing....or have already O'd and u may have caught or AF is on the way....I also am aware of a drug that can bring on your AF too....ask ya doc or any of the girls on here...

So chin up babes, I know it's hard!! I tell myself, ok- this isn't my month, maybe next month will be...coz I know deep down, one month it will be!!!

xxx:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## ricschick

im not convinced that your not preg what kind of test was it because with urine there is only 1 test they can do and that is a normal pregnancy test and their test are no more sensitive then you can buy in the shops. 
if you normally have regular periods and a pretty normal cycle why would your period be so late this month and why would you feel the way you do? coming from someione who always gets a late bfp i think there is still a chance. your body maybe just slower like mine its not uncommon. x
i dont want to give you false hope but thats what i think x


----------



## browneyedshorty81

hmm, i think that he should re test u hun... seriously... because well something isn't right... did u re test yet


----------



## Lyrah

Hmmm... I'm not sure, it's a bit odd really.

He said the test that they used was highly sensitive so not too sure.

I think if in a week, my next period hasn't come.. then I will re-test.

xxxxxx


----------



## SianMA

So sorry that you didn't get the BFP you wanted - How cruel our bodies can be giving us all the signals of pregnancy to mess us around. Hopefully your blood tests will shed some light on the problem - or reassure you that there is nothing seriously amiss.

Fingers crossed that you get some useful news and a BFP soon. :hug:


----------



## Tabbycat

hi sweet so sorry to hear about every thing that has happened i hope the doctor can find the problem and make sure if you still dont feel right to go right back to the doctor and say so:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## krissi

Hey hun, i don't think keep testing is the answer i think you need to try and move forward. Perhaps start using OPKs and see if you can detect ovulation and stat from there, a test should be picking up a decent level of HCG now so i think the doc is prob right as hard as it is to accept. But you WILL catch that egg this time round xx


----------



## Kellie

I've just read this thread from start to finish, I'm so sorry you didn't get the :bfp: you was hoping for & deserved, but as someone has already mentioned, your body may just be a bit slower so see how things go & if you still have novisit from :witch: then test again.

Best of luck to you x


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

pick yourself up, dust yaself down, and enjoy your life.. make something great of yourself.
xx


----------



## Sparklebaby

hey Lyrah......xxxxx

see ur still feeling down. Honey I hate to say this but do u know I didnt realise how stressed I was till AF arrived yesterday. I feel so much better now and feel like a tonne weight has been lifted off my shoulders. I think u are stressing out too much babes and u need to try and chill out a bit. I know thats hard honey and I know you want it as much as me, but as someone has said when u wnat something so bad u get it into your head that your are or u must be etc, then u start getting the phantom symptoms.

If you are pg then thats great, but......as I should have done earlier, try to move on and enjoy life. its far too short!. We have recently had news in the office that a guy that worked close by died, he was only 31. so pls.....pour yourself a nice bath, have a nice soak, stick a chic flik on, grab a mug of cocoa and relax. ask ur man to give u a massage. I know u will feel so much better. I hope this doesnt upset you. thats not the intention. Luv ya xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## leanne0166

Lyrah, 

Just caught up on this thread... Gutted and gobsmacked... Thnking of you and sending love xxx


----------



## eeyoresbird

I can understand a little of what u are feeling had convinced myself :witch: wasnt coming this month so what does she do.....shows her ugly mug this morning.......a day early to pour salt in the wound. I know i shouldnt be upset and should be happy that after ten years on the pill my body seems to be coping well but U cant help but get upset can u???

No way am I saying I know what u are going through but when u really believe u are and are told u are not its like being bashed around the head with something sharp, what a wake up call!!

Any way enough with being down its done now we have to move on hun WE WILL NOT GIVE UP !!!!

COME ON LETS GET SOME PMA BACK IN THE AIR.

Our time will come hun :hug: :hugs: xx


----------



## littlestar

Just caught up with the thread! :hugs: for the hcg test
I hope the new round of tests give you some clue to what your body thinks it's doing.


----------



## wishing4ababy

:hug:


----------



## Lyrah

Thanks girls :) :hugs:

PMAAAA!!! :D

Im gonna get that eggy this month ;)


I have my blood test today, I'm really terrified. I have a huge phobia of needles, esp when it's into a vein since I have a phobia of them aswell.

Really, really scared :cry:

xxxxx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

i hate them 2 hunni but u have 2 get used 2 it if u wanna have kids because u become a pin cushion. look at it as 10 seconds of pain to help you get to the bottom of this.

x


----------



## HatterasSarah

wow Lyrah! I've been gone for a a couple of weeks...and look what I've missed! I hope you get to the bottom of this...and are pregnant soon!!


----------



## srm0421

Good luck today, hope they can get some answers for you


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

why didnt they do your bloods when u went the other day. my dr always took my blood that day that way it was quicker getting them bk.


----------



## Lyrah

Tracie87 said:


> why didnt they do your bloods when u went the other day. my dr always took my blood that day that way it was quicker getting them bk.

Hmmmm.. good point. Not too sure actuallly. Maybe it's cos it was for lots of things? But I think they'd do that at the drs anyway.. hmmm.

Had it done, I was very brave haha :) The nurse doing it was really nice and helped keep me calm which was good.

Got to wait a week now for the results.


xxxxxxx


----------



## Alexis

Jeeze!! I hope everything is great and you are indeed preggers!! some more :dust: for you!! You can never have enough!! :D


----------



## Jai_Jai

im so sorry lyrah hope u resolve it soon, my heart goes out to you xxxxx


----------

